# Horde noch bei Verstand?



## Esprit-Chimära (9. August 2008)

Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein symptomatisches Beispiel: Bei uns ist zur Zeit Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt in den Wäldern von Terrokar. Als ich an einem Stand weilte, meinte ein Rindvieh-Druide, mir von hinten sein lächerliches Mondfeuer draufbuttern zu müssen. Obgleich Spontanzauber, schaffte er nur zwei Abfeuerungen, weil ich sofort mit meinem Flugmount in eine für ihn unerreichbare Höhe entschwand. Als ich mich dann von oben über seine Dummheit lustig gemacht hatte, flog er stante pede zu mir und schoss in etwa 40 Meter Höhe noch einmal mit Mondfeuer auf mich. Das war natürlich sein sicherer Tod, denn einen Sturz aus dieser Höhe hält nicht einmal ein hirnloses Rindvieh aus. Großes Gelächter auf dem Jahrmarkt war die Konsequenz.

Derartige Kapriolen von Hordenspielern häufen sich in letzter Zeit. 

Was ist bloß aus der Horde geworden? Meinte man anfangs, dass nur die Blutelfen aus der Rolle fallen, so scheint der Debilitätsvirus nun auch andere Hordengattungen befallen zu haben. Oder ist das nur ein Fall von Rinderwahn?

Man schämt sich ja richtig für solche Gegner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (9. August 2008)

Äh, wayne? Lass die Kiddys doch, wenn sie Spaß dran haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. August 2008)

Was ist bloß aus den Leuten geworden, die nicht ständig alles verallgemeinern und nicht immer von einem Idioten auf alle Spieler schließen? Und vor allem, was ist mit den leuten, die sowohl Horde, als auch Allianz spielen? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Camô (9. August 2008)

Hab ich in letzter Zeit von Hordenkindern auch oft vernommen, ganz besonders in BG's. Ich sag ja nur:

Schreit: ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL

oder

GOALLIGOALLIGOALLI

Ich will nix verallgemeinern, aber auf Allianzseite fällt mir sowas nicht auf.


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

Ich find es SCHEIßE wenn man so ein Kollektiv-Müll loslässt. Es wird sowohl auf Seiten der Horde als auch auf Seiten der Allianz Idioten geben, die Mist machen, aber desshalb muss man noch kein Flame-Thread lostreten wie böse die Horde doch ist. Wenn es dir nicht passt, dass dich einer angreifen kann spiel doch auf nem PvE-Server!


----------



## Deradon (9. August 2008)

Hey das macht verdammt Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich früher auch des öfteren gemacht und wenn man Glück hat kann man im Flug sogar wieder in Fluggestalt switchen. Und wenn der Boden dann doch zu schnell näher kommt und man sich beim Geistheiler wiederfindet. Auch egal Wieder hin und nochmal probieren. Kann man sich gut die Zeit mit vertreiben^^


----------



## Biggles (9. August 2008)

war bestrimmt einer, der sonst nur blutelfen spielt.

diese blutelfen passen nicht zu uns!

aber hast leider recht, es geht alles den bach runten. die kommentare über mir sind genauso niveaulos


----------



## woggly4 (9. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Hab ich in letzter Zeit von Hordenkindern auch oft vernommen, ganz besonders in BG's. Ich sag ja nur:
> 
> Schreit: ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL
> 
> ...


Fake, weil du Nachrichten der anderen Fraktion gar nicht lesen kannst, weil du ihre Sprache nicht beherrscht. Wenn ich als Hordler "hallo, du ally" schreibe, kommt bei dir nur "agha hum bako" oder sowas in der Art an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (9. August 2008)

ISt doch ne witzige Aktion.....


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Fake, weil du Nachrichten der anderen Fraktion gar nicht lesen kannst, weil du ihre Sprache nicht beherrscht. Wenn ich als Hordler "hallo, du ally" schreibe, kommt bei dir nur "agha hum bako" oder sowas in der Art an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er kann auch Ally UND Horde spielen


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Hab ich in letzter Zeit von Hordenkindern auch oft vernommen, ganz besonders in BG's. Ich sag ja nur:
> 
> Schreit: ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL
> 
> ...



ohhh doch das ist genauso auch bei den allys, habe erfahrungen (Realmp. Hinterhalt)


----------



## woggly4 (9. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Er kann auch Ally UND Horde spielen


Das stimmt allerdings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (9. August 2008)

ganz einfach:
das sind die Twinks der BLutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (9. August 2008)

gibt bestimmt auch genug allis die sowas machen
und naja is pvp server warum sollte er dich dann net angreifen egal bei was du gerade bist oder du gerade tust
war deine entscheidung dort zu spielen


----------



## Darkdamien (9. August 2008)

wieder so ein null sinn thread -.-
mich ham am jahrmarkt auch schon 3 allis niedergemacht. und? deswegen mach ich doch kein thema auf...

wann kommt noch mal der waynetrain?


----------



## Galtir (9. August 2008)

Klarer Fall:
RINDERWAHN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (9. August 2008)

Als dudu kann man ja in die Fluggestallt wechseln.Ich denke er hat den button nicht gefunden denn das is ne geile taktik,Monnfire/Fluggestallt/Moonfire/Fluggestallt.
Ansonsten,WAYNE!Das is doch sowas von egal,als ich bei der ally ma war hörte ich von nen ally:"Gute nacht!Nun ists vollbracht!Ihr habt nen kleinen schw.anz!"
Ich dachte mir nurO" sofort umloggen.
Ehrlich sowas kommt bei der ally doch ständig vor und das obwohl ich mit den ally grad ma 15 min on war.


----------



## Xall13 (9. August 2008)

das könnt genau so gut ein ally gewesen sein.. man darf halt nciht sagen "die horde" oder "die allianz"


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich find es SCHEIßE wenn man so ein Kollektiv-Müll loslässt. Es wird sowohl auf Seiten der Horde als auch auf Seiten der Allianz Idioten geben, die Mist machen, aber desshalb muss man noch kein Flame-Thread lostreten wie böse die Horde doch ist. Wenn es dir nicht passt, dass dich einer angreifen kann spiel doch auf nem PvE-Server!




Ne als auf Ally Seite wirst du soetwas nie niemals erleben. Wo wohnst du denn? Die Allies sind "immer" nett und freundlich und helfen einander wie z.B. in den BG's. Ein Allie könnte nie einer Fleige etwas zu leide tun und erst recht keinem Rindvieh.

Die Horde ist schuld an allem.......................^^


----------



## Retow (9. August 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Fake, weil du Nachrichten der anderen Fraktion gar nicht lesen kannst, weil du ihre Sprache nicht beherrscht. Wenn ich als Hordler "hallo, du ally" schreibe, kommt bei dir nur "agha hum bako" oder sowas in der Art an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAs ist kein Fake wenn man die Buchstaben komplett bescheuert anreiht kommt ein für die andere fraktion "sinnvolles" Wort raus ^^
mir hat jemand gezeigt wie man "ANALGNOM" schreibt habs getestet und es hat gefunzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Was ist bloß aus der Horde geworden? Meinte man anfangs, dass nur die Blutelfen aus der Rolle fallen, so scheint der Debilitätsvirus nun auch andere Hordengattungen befallen zu haben. Oder ist das nur ein Fall von Rinderwahn?



Sag nichts gegen blut11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Topic:

Allys sind genauso, bekommst du natürlich nicht immer mit!


----------



## Alterac (9. August 2008)

ich glaube das du das nicht auf eine der beiden fraktionen schieben kannst da ich auch schon die dümmsten allis gesehen hab! es is wie in wirklichen leben man hat halt überall auch ein paar deppen dabei =)


----------



## Megamage (9. August 2008)

So hat mich ein Ally mal ungebracht -.- nene shadow priest er mir immer seine dots drauf fällt dann natürlich aber kann sich hoch heilen und das hat sich so wiederholt, bis ich tot war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoFlame (9. August 2008)

gab mal nen thread da wurde abgestimmt und 65% der allys sind spacken ist rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (9. August 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> war bestrimmt einer, der sonst nur blutelfen spielt.
> 
> diese blutelfen passen nicht zu uns!
> 
> aber hast leider recht, es geht alles den bach runten. die kommentare über mir sind genauso niveaulos



Aber dein Kommentar ist in Ordnung oder wie? Zuerst schreibst du das Blutelfen ja so kindisch sind und das sie nicht zur Horde passen und dann schreibst du was von niveaulos. ztztzt
Kannst du mir den Gefallen tun und was anderes spielen? Dann muss ich mir dein Rumgeheule nicht mehr anhören.
Das gilt auch für die Anderen die meinen das sie die aller Besten und auch so "erwachsen" sind.


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ne als auf Ally Seite wirst du soetwas nie niemals erleben. Wo wohnst du denn? Die Allies sind "immer" nett und freundlich und helfen einander wie z.B. in den BG's. Ein Allie könnte nie einer Fleige etwas zu leide tun und erst recht keinem Rindvieh.
> 
> Die Horde ist schuld an allem.......................^^



jaja, schon klar. Ich hab selbst nen Ally (auf 70, ich hab da schon was erlebt) und muss sagen, dass ich (vor allem im BG) den Inhalt des Horde-/bg-Chats für sehr viel reifer halten.


----------



## Thorat (9. August 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Fake, weil du Nachrichten der anderen Fraktion gar nicht lesen kannst, weil du ihre Sprache nicht beherrscht. Wenn ich als Hordler "hallo, du ally" schreibe, kommt bei dir nur "agha hum bako" oder sowas in der Art an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mady my day!
 9/10


----------



## BlizzLord (9. August 2008)

Ähhm stop whine kiddie(ja ich benutze das Wort hier ausnahmsweise mal :S) typisch alli nur am rumheulen(jedenfalls 50% von dennen :S) und als ich auf Quel'danas Insel vorhin dailys gemacht habe hat mich auch son feiger s4 allys schurke gacampt also sei bloß leiser von wegen was is aus der Horde geworden -.-


----------



## derkabo (9. August 2008)

Was mich echt zu tiefst erschüttert das man auf so nen mist was geben kann es gibt unter 1000 leuten immer einen vollidioten deswegengleich nen thread aufmachen da tut mir echt was weh.


----------



## nrg (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der kleine HeulGnom möchte von seiner Mutter am Trollstand abgeholt werden, er nervt langsam...

CIh frag mach wer hier kindischer war, der Taurendruide weil er den Button für die Fluggestalt nicht gefunden hat oder du weil du dich beschwerst weil dich jemand angreift wenn du PvP anhast. Und GZ zum posethread, jetzt weiß jeder das du ein EpicFlugMount hast.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (9. August 2008)

echt mal der Thread is sinnlos lass die doch! Bedeutet ja ich das alle so  sind ey O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. August 2008)

"Horde noch bei Verstand" -> das ist iwie unpassend, ich meine, wenn du auf nem pvp server spielst oder pvp geflaggt bist musst du halt mit sowas rechnen. das ist doch gang und gebe, wieso sollten hordler nicht mehr bei verstand sein?
Es zeugt aber auch nicht von verstand, sich über son mist aufzuregen und deswegen hier nen thread eröffnen, alle hordler in nen topf werfen und sagen: solche sachen häufen sich... -.-


----------



## -Xero- (9. August 2008)

ahja... 

ich finde beide fraktionen haben ihre deppen ^^ hab schon idiotische hordler aber auch idiotische allys erlebt von daher ... nur ein weiterer whine thread


----------



## blaupause (9. August 2008)

außerdem kann ein dudu sonen sturz schon überleben. muß halt nur so hoch sein, das er in der luft noch outoffight kommt und dann instant fluggestalt ^^


----------



## -Xero- (9. August 2008)

verringert katzengestalt nich auch den fallschaden?


----------



## MahaGoonie (9. August 2008)

Es juckt mir in den Fingern, aber mein Alter hält mich davon ab.

Warum??  
Weil selbst meine Aussage als Kiddie-Gespamme abgetan würde....

mfg MahaGoonie aka Kramxel @Aman'Thul


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2008)

Das is ein spiel und keine Armee. Tipp: Mache gebrauch der Igno liste.

Müsste man eigentlich als Tipp der Tages machen:
*Tipp: Bitte machen sie gebrauch von der Igno liste.*


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jaja, schon klar. Ich hab selbst nen Ally (auf 70, ich hab da schon was erlebt) und muss sagen, dass ich (vor allem im BG) den Inhalt des Horde-/bg-Chats für sehr viel reifer halten.



I.R.O.N.I.E.


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2008)

Es ist egal welches spiel man online Spielt irgetwann kommen die kiddis überall hin und nerven dan.


----------



## Nekramcruun (9. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich will nix verallgemeinern, aber auf Allianzseite fällt mir sowas nicht auf.


 mir fällt sowas NUR auf alliseite auf deswegen spiel ich in zukunft auch nur noch horde.


----------



## Âsmodis-Dalvengyr (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Man schämt sich ja richtig für solche Gegner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war ein Gegner? ^^ Ich hätte ihn eher als Idiot eingeschätzt...

Egal regt euch doch nicht darüber auf, es wird immer Spieler geben die denken sie müssen sich komplett daneben benehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich finde es lustig wie leute durch "gewählte und besonders intelligente" sprache versuchen eindruck zu schinden.frei nach dem motto "du redest viel aber sagst nichts".vor allem grobes verallgemeinern ist schlimm und zeigt damit eher die eigentliche unreife bzw das geistlige unvermögen auf

Edit:ich habe bewusst nicht auf rechtschreibung und grammatik geachtet.


----------



## Caidy (9. August 2008)

oh man... diese verallgemeinerungen nerven echt....


was hat das 1. mit horde zu tun, außer das es halt diesmal von einem hordler war? is mir sicher schon mind 3 mal von einem ally passiert (priester) der meinte mich dotten zu müssen aber entweder seine levitieren taste nicht gefunden oder keine federn bei sich hatte und somit 3 mal das zeitliche gesegnet hat. 

soll ich jetzt nen thread aufmachen? omg die allys werden immer blöder?

2. Ich habe 3j ally gespielt und habe erst jetzt gewechselt, auf ally waren sie nicht besser allein die gespräche im /1 /2 und von instanzen brauchn ich gar nicht sprechen. die laufen auf horde wenigstens einigermaßen "erwachsen" ab.

3. was hat kiddy wieder mit blutelfen zu tun? ich habe selbst 2 und bin mit fast 24 jahren sicherlich kein kiddy mehr... ich kann als Frau mit orcs etc einfach nicht viel anfangen. Also hört mal mit euren Vorurteilen auf und denkt ersteinmal nach....

4. dieser Thread weist nicht auf eine große Hirnaktivität deiner seits hin....


----------



## busaku (9. August 2008)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> wann kommt noch mal der waynetrain?




Ich will deine Frage nicht beantwortet lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick mich!


----------



## davone (9. August 2008)

Bei wMir wars mal so das mich ein priester udn mage so lange gejagt haben bisi ch tot war hatte nur 60% mount war beide deutlich besser so none bin ich ganz nach oben geflogen die hintehr natürlich mit ein 280% Mount der hexer hat dann immer levtieren gemacht und der mage das andere und er imme schatenwort totund mage pyroball oder feuersclag wegreiten konnt ich uahcn wet war zu langsam


----------



## Caidy (9. August 2008)

davone schrieb:


> Bei wMir wars mal so das mich ein priester udn mage so lange gejagt haben bisi ch tot war hatte nur 60% mount war beide deutlich besser so none bin ich ganz nach oben geflogen die hintehr natürlich mit ein 280% Mount der hexer hat dann immer levtieren gemacht und der mage das andere und er imme schatenwort totund mage pyroball oder feuersclag wegreiten konnt ich uahcn wet war zu langsam




hexer haben kein levitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. August 2008)

davone schrieb:


> Bei wMir wars mal so das mich ein priester udn mage so lange gejagt haben bisi ch tot war hatte nur 60% mount war beide deutlich besser so none bin ich ganz nach oben geflogen die hintehr natürlich mit ein 280% Mount der hexer hat dann immer levtieren gemacht und der mage das andere und er imme schatenwort totund mage pyroball oder feuersclag wegreiten konnt ich uahcn wet war zu langsam


Zurücklehnen, tief durchatmen und dann bitte nochmal drüberlesen und 1 Minute Zeit nehmen zum verbessern. Tippfehler können vorkommen, aber ich mags gar nicht erstmal 5 Minuten entschlüsseln zu müssen um zu verstehen, was derjenige sagen will.


----------



## antileet (9. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Hab ich in letzter Zeit von Hordenkindern auch oft vernommen, ganz besonders in BG's. Ich sag ja nur:
> 
> Schreit: ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL ANALGNOLL
> 
> ...


du als alli kannst das doch gar nicht in der form sehen, da es orcish ist! das können nur die hordler unter sich lesen, alle anderen sehen eine veränderte form der wörter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. August 2008)

nunja, die ganzen rotzgören wollen endlich mal im bg gewinnen, daher wechseln momentan viele zu der horde
jetzt habt ihr genauso viel spaß mit denen, wie wir .. hier würde jetzt ein kotzsmilie stehen, wenn buffed einen hätte..

edith meint die verallgemeinerung ist beabsichtigt, denn ich habe nicht die zeit jeden einzelnen netten spieler aufzuzählen, egal auf welcher seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InkaDeath (9. August 2008)

omg , was für ein thread ey! 1. wenn dich das stört das dich einer von der andeen fraktion aufm pvp server angreift, warum spielst du dann pvp? 2. hat das nichts mit einem abstieg an niveau auf horden seiten zu tun, allis benehmen sich auch manchmal recht bescheuert! 3. ises eigentlich wayne, es is bloß nen spiel außerdem kann man sich wiederbeleben bzw seinen leichnahm suchen undd as sollte doch wirklich kein problem sein.

flamer an die wand -.-'


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso habich das doofe gefühl das du selber der doofe taure warst.., oda du in wahrheit selber der doofe druide warst, er aba übrigens nen n11 war ihr ally mistnoobs ^^


----------



## Plutonäsch (9. August 2008)

ich find die aktion eig ganz witzig...bin selbst ein hirnloses rindvieh^^


----------



## icemansplace (9. August 2008)

Tja aber eins muss man sagen, die Alianz ist auch nicht besser wenn sie auf unterstufige Hordler losgehen, vorallem allein sind manche so schwach und dann kommen mind 5x 70er und machen alles platt, soviel zu miesen verhalten.


----------



## Yiraja (9. August 2008)

naja ich würde mal ganz einfach sagen was is aus der allianz geworden das die sich über sowas das maul zereißen lass den kleinen tauren mann doch wenn der daran spaß hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (9. August 2008)

Typisch für WoW. Ganz egal welche Seite man gewählt hat. Die Anzahl der Idioten in diesem Spiel liegt enorm weit über dem Durchschnitt, den man aus anderen Spielen kennt. WoW ist nunmal, und da wird mir sicher jeder zustimmen, ein Spiel für die breite Masse. Und dort wo sehr viele Leute zusammenkommen muss man sich auch leider mit der Massenidiotie rumschlagen. Es gibt viel zu viele Leute, ganz egal welchen Alters, die das Internet dazu mißbrauchen ihren asozialen Tendenzen freien Lauf zu lassen weil sie hier anscheinend keine Konsequenzen fürchten müssen. Das Niveau in Onlinespielen war noch nie besonders hoch, in WoW ist es erschreckend niedrig. Selbst in diesem Thread gibt es Leute die so ein Verhalten völlig in Ordnung finden, das sagt doch schon alles aus. Höchst wahrscheinlich wird auch mein Post wieder in der Luft zerissen, was anderes ist man hier ja auch nicht gewohnt. Gegen dieses Bollwerk aus Ignoranz und Dummheit kommt man halt mit vernünftigen Argumenten nicht an.


http://plig.org/things/pictures/tn/arguing.med.jpg


----------



## Arunnir (9. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> du als alli kannst das doch gar nicht in der form sehen, da es orcish ist! das können nur die hordler unter sich lesen, alle anderen sehen eine veränderte form der wörter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies dir mal die ganzen Posts hier durch... dann verstehst du vielleicht wieso er das doch lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Typisch für WoW. Ganz egal welche Seite man gewählt hat. Die Anzahl der Idioten in diesem Spiel liegt enorm weit über dem Durchschnitt, den man aus anderen Spielen kennt. WoW ist nunmal, und da wird mir sicher jeder zustimmen, ein Spiel für die breite Masse. Und dort wo sehr viele Leute zusammenkommen muss man sich auch leider mit der Massenidiotie rumschlagen. Es gibt viel zu viele Leute, ganz egal welchen Alters, die das Internet dazu mißbrauchen ihren asozialen Tendenzen freien Lauf zu lassen weil sie hier anscheinend keine Konsequenzen fürchten müssen. Das Niveau in Onlinespielen war noch nie besonders hoch, in WoW ist es erschreckend niedrig. Selbst in diesem Thread gibt es Leute die so ein Verhalten völlig in Ordnung finden, das sagt doch schon alles aus. Höchst wahrscheinlich wird auch mein Post wieder in der Luft zerissen, was anderes ist man hier ja auch nicht gewohnt. Gegen dieses Bollwerk aus Ignoranz und Dummheit kommt man halt mit vernünftigen Argumenten nicht an.



100% /sign


----------



## Sinixus (9. August 2008)

Es ist nicht die Horde, es ist nicht die Allianz... auch nicht ein taure oder ein Blutelf. Genausowenig sind es Gnome oder Draenei. 
Es ist der Depp der vor seinem PC sitzt.

Idioten gibts auf beiden Seiten (vermutlich mehr als uns lieb ist), aber damit müssen wir leider leben. 

Ach ja, freu dich doch das er es nicht in die Fluggestalt geschafft hat, sind dann ja seine Repkosten ^^


----------



## Níght06 (9. August 2008)

ehm?  nur weil er moonfire spamt?! who cares  wein halt


oh man allys >_<


btw: MOONFIRE SPAM FTW!


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man kann sich ja auch über alles aufregen


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. August 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Horde, es ist nicht die Allianz... auch nicht ein taure oder ein Blutelf. Genausowenig sind es Gnome oder Draenei.
> Es ist der Depp der vor seinem PC sitzt.
> 
> Idioten gibts auf beiden Seiten (vermutlich mehr als uns lieb ist), aber damit müssen wir leider leben.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Schmumo (9. August 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen?

Bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin Schönwandt (9. August 2008)

Also ich find: Der Druide war nen Kiddy.
Außerdem sind nicht alle Hordis so.
Es gibt auch viele Kiddys bei den Allys.
Egal wo mann hingeht, mann trifft immer solche Typen.


----------



## Ungwale (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn ich mir so manche beiträge des te durchlese, frage ich mich, wer hier durch "kapriziöses verhalten" auffällt. Es scheint mir, dass er/sie offensichtlich ein problem damit hat rl vom spiel zu unterscheiden und generell der meinung ist hordespieler seien die schlechteren menschen. 
Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es natürlich fraglich, wer hier das hirnlose rindvieh wäre....


----------



## Yiraja (9. August 2008)

naja was soll man sagen was für komplexe muss man haben wenn man ally spielt ? die frage sollte er/sie ma für sich selber beantworten dann reden wir weiter HORDE 4 EVER ^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (9. August 2008)

Tja, trans halt auf einen PvE-Server und freu dich. Aber jammer nicht rum weil dich jemand angreift. Und solche Kommentare wie "hirnloses Rindvieh" usw kannst du dir eigentlich auch sparen. Sich noch über jemanden lustig machen, der PvP machen will - sehr reif!..

Btw: In Nagrand geht das wunderbar. Man holt sich den Buff vom Trampolin und dann: MOONFIREH!!!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tulence (9. August 2008)

nur mal so nebenbei...

wenn ich jedes mal, wenn ich mich über einen Alli aufrege hier die ganze Story posten würde währe der Server von buffed vermutlich innerhalb von 3 Tagen überlastet...
Also wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass irgend jemanden hier deine erlebnisse mit der Horde interessiert?

mfg


----------



## Picoo (9. August 2008)

Sag das mal lieber den Gimpallies die auf Guldan in 5er Gruppen Leute bei den Dailys corpscampen!
ich hasse sie ja so.... besonders ihre namen.


----------



## Slycér (9. August 2008)

Also mir ist sowas immer sehr aufgefallen auf den Servern wo ich nen Ally gespielt habe. Meiner Meinung nach treiben sich mehr Kiddys auf Allianzseite herum. Das ist (zumindest bei mir) einer der Gründe warum ich stolzer Hordler bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (9. August 2008)

call 1-800-w.a.y.n.e.


----------



## Crazywigga (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Obgleich Spontanzauber, schaffte er nur zwei Abfeuerungen, weil ich sofort mit meinem Flugmount in eine für ihn unerreichbare Höhe entschwand. Als ich mich dann von oben über seine Dummheit lustig gemacht hatte, flog er stante pede zu mir und schoss in etwa 40 Meter Höhe noch einmal mit Mondfeuer auf mich.



man kann infight nicht aufmounten Oo

btw: das machen ally dotlocks auch gerne mit mir, allerdings ticken die dots einfach durch und ich sterbe nicht, weil ich dann schon abgehauen bin. ein hoch aufs tankequip ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (9. August 2008)

Naja, die Sache ist doch ganz einfach:
Kiddies machen gern PvP. Kiddies starten bei der Allianz. Kiddies merken, dass man bei der Allianz nicht so viel BG's gewinnt. Kiddies wechseln zur Horde. Horde wird dank Kiddies so blöd wie Allianz. Amen. Flame on!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und @TE: Der Druide hat wohl einfach vergessen, in die Katzenform zu switchen, sonst hätte er es überlebt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (9. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Naja, die Sache ist doch ganz einfach:
> Kiddies machen gern PvP. Kiddies starten bei der Allianz. Kiddies merken, dass man bei der Allianz nicht so viel BG's gewinnt. Kiddies wechseln zur Horde. Horde wird dank Kiddies so blöd wie Allianz. Amen. Flame on!
> 
> 
> ...



Der Dudu wollte wohl angreifen, runterfallen und dann kurz vorm Boden in die Flugform wechseln, nur leider klappt das nicht in jeder höhe, da man nach dem Angriff ja noch im Kampf ist. Mit dem rest hast du sicher 100% recht.


----------



## Syvius (9. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Naja, die Sache ist doch ganz einfach:
> Kiddies machen gern PvP. Kiddies starten bei der Allianz. Kiddies merken, dass man bei der Allianz nicht so viel BG's gewinnt. Kiddies wechseln zur Horde. Horde wird dank Kiddies so blöd wie Allianz. Amen. Flame on!
> 
> 
> ...




da kann ich nur zustimmen^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (9. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Der Dudu wollte wohl angreifen, runterfallen und dann kurz vorm Boden in die Flugform wechseln, nur leider klappt das nicht in jeder höhe, da man nach dem Angriff ja noch im Kampf ist. Mit dem rest hast du sicher 100% recht.


Spiele selber einen Druiden, und habe da mit dem Angreifen-und-in-die-Flugform-zurückswitchen auch schon ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht... ;-) Man braucht unglaublich lange, um aus dem Kampf zu kommen, es sei denn, man killt den Gegner in der Luft mit einem Angriff. Der Trick ist: Nach Oben fliegen, so dass man in max range in einem Bogen über den Gegner fliegt, dann attackieren, so hat man eine längere Flugphase und kommt weiter weg vom Gegner --> grössere Chance, aus dem Kampfgebiet zu kommen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (9. August 2008)

Horde und Allianz ->
Menschen spielen die Fraktionen ->
Gleich viele Kiddies ->
Hätte auch bei Alli passieren können.


----------



## Painhawk (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sprach der der auf der Seite ist wo die meisten noob Kiddys spielen xD


----------



## Nightwraith (9. August 2008)

Spitze, ich habe auf beiden Seiten schon extreme Idioten erlebt...
das kann nicht dein Ernst sein das du glaubst die Fraktion macht da nen Unterschied...
Deppen gibts überall, is doch im RL das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernokobold (9. August 2008)

omg in china is ein sack reis umgefallen und hat ein chinafarmer begraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
horde oder ally is doch egal
überall gibt es idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (9. August 2008)

> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf. ohmy.gif
> 
> Ein symptomatisches Beispiel: Bei uns ist zur Zeit Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt in den Wäldern von Terrokar. Als ich an einem Stand weilte, meinte ein Rindvieh-Druide, mir von hinten sein lächerliches Mondfeuer draufbuttern zu müssen. Obgleich Spontanzauber, schaffte er nur zwei Abfeuerungen, weil ich sofort mit meinem Flugmount in eine für ihn unerreichbare Höhe entschwand. Als ich mich dann von oben über seine Dummheit lustig gemacht hatte, flog er stante pede zu mir und schoss in etwa 40 Meter Höhe noch einmal mit Mondfeuer auf mich. Das war natürlich sein sicherer Tod, denn einen Sturz aus dieser Höhe hält nicht einmal ein hirnloses Rindvieh aus. Großes Gelächter auf dem Jahrmarkt war die Konsequenz.
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott überleg dir mal was du schreibst Mann! Und wie du schreibst Gelächter aufn Jahrmarkt ..... Ach du miene Fresse du spielst glaub ichn bissl viel WoW hm?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..... Hordengattungen ...Viren... du hast doch echtn Knall.... ohjeminee armes weinendes WoW Opfer..... (Das soll nicht beleidigend sein... also bitte auch nciht so auffassen)


----------



## Lisutari (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Bei uns ist zur Zeit Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt in den Wäldern von Terrokar. Als ich an einem Stand weilte, meinte ein Rindvieh-Druide, mir von hinten sein lächerliches Mondfeuer draufbuttern zu müssen. Obgleich Spontanzauber, schaffte er nur zwei Abfeuerungen, weil ich sofort mit meinem Flugmount in eine für ihn unerreichbare Höhe entschwand. Als ich mich dann von oben über seine Dummheit lustig gemacht hatte, flog er stante pede zu mir und schoss in etwa 40 Meter Höhe noch einmal mit Mondfeuer auf mich. Das war natürlich sein sicherer Tod, denn einen Sturz aus dieser Höhe hält nicht einmal ein hirnloses Rindvieh aus. Großes Gelächter auf dem Jahrmarkt war die Konsequenz.
> 
> Derartige Kapriolen von Hordenspielern häufen sich in letzter Zeit.


Wenn sich deratige Kapriolen häufen, dann bitte nen mir ein Paar. Oder sind diese Kapriolen garnicht dir passiert und du hast wo gelesen das das immer öfter vorkommt? Hast du schon daran gedacht das das auf den Server ankommt und nicht die Fraktion? Oder das in Hordenforen von bösartigen Allianzlern berichtet wird? Und auch _wenn_ es viele solcher Kapriolen geben würde, kommt dir nicht die Idee das nicht alle WoW Spieler am gleichen Server spielen?
Also bitte erst nachdenken bevor man von einer Begegnung auf die ganze Horde schließt.

Editt: Viele WoW Spielen haben Horde und Allianz Characktere. Deiner Logik nach sind sie Arschlöcher wenn sie den Hordechar spielen und Engelchen wenn sie den Allianzchar spielen


----------



## Janaki (9. August 2008)

Scheint aber ansteckend zu sein. War gestern zum Erz farmen unterwegs, noch pvp geflagged, weil ich eben vom BG kam und aufs nächste gewartet hab. War natürlich nicht so clever, mit einem langsamen Flugmount in Schusshöhe über den Erdboden zu flattern, aber ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass mich wirklich einer angreift... o.O 
Jedenfalls flog ich gemütlich vor mich hin, als ich von einer Eislanze getroffen wurde. Verwundert sah ich mich um, als der Magier schon hinter mir herkam und mir einen Kältekegel um die Ohren haut. Er ist auf den Boden geklatscht wie ein Spiegelei ^^ 
Ich weiss nicht... warum greift der mich an? Hab ihm doch gar nichts getan. Oder hab ich ihn im BG weggenatzt? Da ich mir keine Namen anzeigen lasse (mich stört das blaue Gewimmel), weiss ich halt auch nie, wer vor mir steht, wenn ich nicht mit der Maus drüber fahre.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (9. August 2008)

nur schade das man wenn man in einem kampf verwickelz ist gar nicht in die flugform gehen kann...


----------



## Thraslon (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Flame-Thread. Immer wieder fallen Allys dadurch auf das sie ihr Gegner erbarmungslos nierderflamen!





Janaki schrieb:


> Scheint aber ansteckend zu sein. War gestern zum Erz farmen unterwegs, noch pvp geflagged, weil ich eben vom BG kam und aufs nächste gewartet hab. War natürlich nicht so clever, mit einem langsamen Flugmount in Schusshöhe über den Erdboden zu flattern, aber ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass mich wirklich einer angreift... o.O
> Jedenfalls flog ich gemütlich vor mich hin, als ich von einer Eislanze getroffen wurde. Verwundert sah ich mich um, als der Magier schon hinter mir herkam und mir einen Kältekegel um die Ohren haut. Er ist auf den Boden geklatscht wie ein Spiegelei ^^
> Ich weiss nicht... warum greift der mich an? Hab ihm doch gar nichts getan. Oder hab ich ihn im BG weggenatzt? Da ich mir keine Namen anzeigen lasse (mich stört das blaue Gewimmel), weiss ich halt auch nie, wer vor mir steht, wenn ich nicht mit der Maus drüber fahre.


Du fragst dich warum er dich angreift? Warum greifst du die gegner im Bg an? Warum machst du Krieg? Warum gibt es Krieg? Warum isst du Brot? 

Okay die letzten 2 Fragen weichen etwas davon ab worauf ich eig. hinaus wollte.


----------



## Thoralfus (9. August 2008)

ich persönlich würde keine wörter verwenden   wo ich nicht weiß was sie eigentlich bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner Meinung its des egal ob ally oder horde  auf jeder seite gibts leute die meinen sie müssen alles angreifen was ihnen vor die flinte kommte


----------



## Mace (9. August 2008)

wegen einer person die ganze fraktion schlecht zu machen ist natürlich genau das richtige


----------



## Emoverbotsgesetz (9. August 2008)

Immer öfter fallen Allianzspieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.  

Ein symptomatisches Beispiel: Ich habe im Teufelswald gequestet. Als ich gerade eine Übermacht an Allianzlern tötete, meinte eine 70er Spacekrüppel-Jägerin, mir ihre lächerlichen Schüsse draufbuttern zu müssen. Obgleich nur 17 Level Unterschied, starb ich sofort und schaffte es in eine für sie unerreichbare Geisterwelt zu entschwinden. Als ich mich dann nach dem Wiederbeleben über ihre Dummheit lustig machte, tötete sie mich nocheinmal. Das war natürlich mein sicherer Tod, denn ein Schuss so eines Charakters hält nicht einmal ein nur 17 Level kleiner aus. Großes Gelächter über ihr Tun war die Konsequenz.

Derartige Kapriolen von Allianzspielern häufen sich in letzter Zeit. 

Was ist bloß aus der Allianz geworden? Meinte man anfangs, nur 95% fallen aus der Rolle, so scheinen es nun 100% zu sein. Man schämt sich ja richtig für solche Opfer.


----------



## Renzah (9. August 2008)

und das interessiert wen?niemand


----------



## Healguard (9. August 2008)

> war bestrimmt einer, der sonst nur blutelfen spielt.
> 
> diese blutelfen passen nicht zu uns!


xDD Noch jemand der hier so rumspinnt das macht ja immer mehr Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wurde schon zuuu oft besprochen und ich möchte jetzt nicht nochmal alle Gegenargumente bringen.









PS: WINEWINEWINE BLUTELFEN SIND VIEL SCHÖNER ALS WIR HÄSSLICHEN ORKS UND UNDEADS ;((((


----------



## MihAmb (9. August 2008)

fakt 1: dumme gibt es überall, ob nun alli oder horde is absolut wayne, nehmen sich beide nichts

fakt 2: befindest du dich aufm pvp realm oder mit pvp aktiv in nem "unsicheren gebiet" (sprich außerhalb von shatt zb) musste halt damit leben, dass du von irgendnem hordi (oder als hordi von nem alli :>) angegriffen wirst...


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

ja die Horde ist total böse... omg!!!
dieses verallgemeinern... als wäre das auf Hordenseite nur so.

Wie oft ich im BG von allis so angemacht werde wenn ich sterbe:
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.
xy lacht Euch aus.

so in etwa oO und deswegen geht bei mir die Welt net unter, schreibe vllt nen Ticket wenn ers öfters oder übertrieben macht sonst stört mich das wenig.


----------



## osama (9. August 2008)

oh man schrecklich wen ich sowas höre ^^ is doch egal lach dir einen ab aber dan wieder sagen die böse horde is doof kann ich nicht verstehn nur weil 1 held bisel fun gemacht hat........


----------



## Kahadan (9. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ja die Horde ist total böse... omg!!!
> dieses verallgemeinern... als wäre das auf Hordenseite nur so.
> 
> Wie oft ich im BG von allis so angemacht werde wenn ich sterbe:
> ...



Stimmt, dieses Phänomen hat nichts mit Horde/Allianz - sein zu tun.
Kenne es von beiden Fraktionen


----------



## capwn (9. August 2008)

Naja eigentlich ist es ja so horde ist gegen ally und ally ist gegen horde wen ihr probleme damit habt auf nem pvp server das ihr in unbekämpften gebieten on wie die heißen verhauen werdet dan geht doch auf nen pve server und heult net rum naja pvp server ist nunma für pvp da


----------



## razaros (9. August 2008)

ähm lol hassen arsch offen ich glaub du bis ein hirnloses rindvieh komm ma schon auf mein server dan kill ich dich so lange bisse kb mehr auf WoW hass du möchtegern /lol /lol /lol /lol /lol /lol /lol /lol dummer gimp


----------



## Schlamm (9. August 2008)

Also bei mir auf dem server sind die hordler klar alberner iwie.....zumindest kommt mir das so vor


----------



## Redtim (9. August 2008)

tja, dann würd ich pvp auslassen oder nicht aufm pvp server spielen.


----------



## Ataldor (9. August 2008)

Solche Aktionen sind eig nur sinnfrei, bringen kurzzeitig Spass und sollten mit nem Schmunzeln abgetan werden - was mich viel mehr aufregen würde bzw aufregt sind diese lustigen 70er (dabei ist´s egal ob Allianz oder Horde), die meinen sie wären die tollsten, wenn se "Low-lvler" beim Questen metzeln und ganken müssen. Ich weiß nicht, geht denen dabei einer ab?! oO

Was hat der 70er Imba-PvP Rogue davon, wenn er ne 55er Jägerin in den Pestländern andauernd niedermacht und dann noch die schönen Emotes kommen - "XY lacht euch aus", etc. Läuft er im RL mit nem großen L auf der Stirn herum und muss das in nem Spiel kompensieren?!
Oder wenn nen 55er Warri besagte Jägerin nur mit Hilfe eines hochheilenden 70er Schamis plätten kann!?! (vorher is er nämlich trotz Hilfe eines 58er Palas, mit selbigem, abgestunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Fragen über Fragen!

Und ich sage definitiv, dass dies auf Horden- WIE auf Ally-Seite so is. PvP- Realm schön und gut, aber das is dennoch irgendwie arm.

Wo sind die Zeiten hin, als man sich noch 2-3 Mal gemetzelt hat und dann respektvoll nebeneinander (oder weiter auseinander) weiterlvln konnte?!


----------



## Leox (9. August 2008)

lol.. ich denke mal die dummheit kommt von beiden seiten.. jeden ally den ich seh haut mich wenn ich pvp an habe.. eig. immer erfolglos.. lol naja das niveau in world of warcraft sinkt und sinkt weiter.. ich überleg mir echt mal in anderen games vorbei zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dichter (9. August 2008)

Ataldor schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen sind eig nur sinnfrei, bringen kurzzeitig Spass und sollten mit nem Schmunzeln abgetan werden - was mich viel mehr aufregen würde bzw aufregt sind diese lustigen 70er (dabei ist´s egal ob Allianz oder Horde), die meinen sie wären die tollsten, wenn se "Low-lvler" beim Questen metzeln und ganken müssen. Ich weiß nicht, geht denen dabei einer ab?! oO
> 
> Was hat der 70er Imba-PvP Rogue davon, wenn er ne 55er Jägerin in den Pestländern andauernd niedermacht und dann noch die schönen Emotes kommen - "XY lacht euch aus", etc. Läuft er im RL mit nem großen L auf der Stirn herum und muss das in nem Spiel kompensieren?!
> Oder wenn nen 55er Warri besagte Jägerin nur mit Hilfe eines hochheilenden 70er Schamis plätten kann!?! (vorher is er nämlich trotz Hilfe eines 58er Palas, mit selbigem, abgestunken
> ...





du sprichts mir aus der seele!


----------



## Syrics (9. August 2008)

ich weiß jetzt wieso die 'dummen unter uns' immer verallgemeinern: wenn die wegen EINEM EINZIGEn eienn thread aufmachen um zu zeigen dass sie nicht zu diesen 'dummen' gehören (die dummen ingame nich die dummen im forum die die ganze zeit verallgemeinern) ist es sofort klar dass der thread überflüssig ist!aber wenn man gleich wegen 40% der gesammten wow spieler einen thread erstellt ist er nicht 'mehr so überflüssig'!

mfg lumbrê

Kauft doch bitte würste bevors losgeht...hab hunger...


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

Emoverbotsgesetz schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Allianzspieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> Ein symptomatisches Beispiel: Ich habe im Teufelswald gequestet. Als ich gerade eine Übermacht an Allianzlern tötete, meinte eine 70er Spacekrüppel-Jägerin, mir ihre lächerlichen Schüsse draufbuttern zu müssen. Obgleich nur 17 Level Unterschied, starb ich sofort und schaffte es in eine für sie unerreichbare Geisterwelt zu entschwinden. Als ich mich dann nach dem Wiederbeleben über ihre Dummheit lustig machte, tötete sie mich nocheinmal. Das war natürlich mein sicherer Tod, denn ein Schuss so eines Charakters hält nicht einmal ein nur 17 Level kleiner aus. Großes Gelächter über ihr Tun war die Konsequenz.
> 
> ...



Made my Day!


----------



## Schwarzbär (9. August 2008)

naja, seltsame menschen gibts auf beiden seiten, und jeh nachdem welche seite man spielt entsteht eine subjektiv verzerrte wahrnehmung... wenn ich mit meiner (ali)schattenpriesterin ins bg gehe oder queste und dann von den freundlichen lolstep-ud-schurken im stunlock gekillt werde und mir ihr spit-lol-insult-macro antun muß kocht bei mir auch die galle hoch, andersherum bin ich auch manchmal sehr beeindruckt von den seltsamen verhaltensweisen der alis wenn ich mit meinem trollschami unterwegs bin (beide auf pvp-servern). tatsache ist doch das viele spieler am anfang ali gewählt haben, aus den unterschiedlichsten gründen, einige aus rp-gründen (hier ich), andere weil alis halt pre-bc die "hübscheren" rassen hatten (worüber man diskutieren kann) und halt einige um ihren legolas-komplex auszuleben (zur erklärung: legolas killt in HdR reihenweise orks, trolle und sonstwas ohne die kleinste verwundung davonzutragen, dieses versuchen nun manche in wow umzusetzen). letztere mussten leider bemerken das dies in wow nicht so leicht umzusetzen ist sofern man auf ebenbürtige gegner traf... jedoch hatte es gewisse konsequenzen: die ali erlangte den ruf der "kiddi-fraktion." da unsere legolarse, arägörns und schimmlis jedoch "auch mal gewinnen wollten" (*wink* arkoras) wechselten sie zur horde und belasteten das bis dahin recht gute klima innerhalb der fraktion. zusätzlich erwies sich die mundpropaganda einiger hordler als zu erfolgreich ("horde ist eh besser", "alis sind eh nur n00bs", "was für komplexe muß man haben um ali zu spielen?") wodurch ein konstanter zustrom an 1mb4-r0xx0r-k1dd1s gewährleistet war. in der summe ist nun ein recht ausgeglichener zustand erreicht, es gibt zu viele idioten bei der ali, es gibt zu viele idioten bei der horde, und bis ein spiel erscheint das die "i pwn you"-fraktion stärker anspricht als wow wird es so bleiben (leider). wobei ich der horde natürlich dankbar bin das sie der ali inzwischen, zumindest auf einigen servern, die größten erziehungsunglücke abgenommen haben.


----------



## Desty (9. August 2008)

OMFG ROFL wie dumm die Horde ist LOL
L2P an alle Hordies, Naps 4ever

Jetzt haben wir endlich den Beweis, danke Esprit-Chimära!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necronos1 (9. August 2008)

Früher haben die ganzen guten Leute Horde gespielt, da gewann Horde nur Im PvP. Nun sind die ganzen 12-14 jährigen aber gar nicht mal so dumm und denken sich, wenn sie zur Horde gehen, gewinnen sie vielleicht mal ein BG. 
Deswegen ist die Horde am loosen und wir haben unfähige Spieler!^^


----------



## Sylor (9. August 2008)

so sind die hordlerkinderdruiden von heute


----------



## Next Exitus (9. August 2008)

Die Kuh hatte wohl BSE und ist etwas verrückt geworden ;D


----------



## HansiHansenHans (9. August 2008)

Das war 50% Pro-Gaming: Hätte der Hordi noch nen umhang angezogen der die fallgeeschwindigkeit heraubsetzt und den anderen vom mount geholt BAM...


----------



## Igi_90 (9. August 2008)

das ist mit abstand der SINNLOSESTE thread den ich je gesehn hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (9. August 2008)

Also wenn eines klar ist, dann die Tatsache daß es zwischen Horden- und Allianzspielern nicht den geringsten Unterschied gibt. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten sowohl Deppen als auch nette Leute. 
Was mich viel mehr annervt, ist diese dumme Gerede darüber daß die Blutelfen nicht zur Horde passen. Blutelfen sind schwul, Blutelfen sind ätzend, bla bla... und Orcs sind ja sooo cool, bla bla... und Allis sind eh doof. Aus Spaß kann man sowas ja gerne sagen, aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl daß einige Leute das sogar ernst meinen. Die Vielfalt bringts, und die Blutelfen bieten einen tollen Kontrast auf Hordenseite. Dieses Gequatsche ermüdet mich auf Dauer ein wenig. *gääähnt*


----------



## turageo (9. August 2008)

Naja, bei der Allianz sind einige mindestens genauso wenig bei Verstand, falls überhaupt vorhanden. Da gibts auch immer wieder
mal lustige Kommentare in Gruppen und BGs da denkste Dir Du bist im Kindergarten oder "Deine Mudda"-Ghetto rausgekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hilft meistens eh nur ignorieren und manchmal nicht mal das. Was langsam schon nervt is die Healing-Ausprobiererei in den Hauptstädten.
Da kriegste manchmal schon fast epileptische Anfälle vor lauter Blinken, wenn Dir so ein Honk ne 1/4 Stunde nachläuft und Dich mit Heals bebombt,
dass es für die nächsten drei Inis reichen würde...

Originaldialog:
ich: könntest Du bitte mal damit aufhören - es nervt langsam...
er: warum denn? ich probier hier nur was aus
ich: weil ichs langsam dicke hab, dass ich ständig aufleuchte wie'n christbaum
er: mir doch egal du spaßt
ich: ...

/igno + Ticket

Ich geh mal davon aus, an derartigen "freundlichen" Mitspielern mangelts bei beiden Fraktionen nicht...

mfg


----------



## Komakomi (9. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du spielst nicht etwa krag 'jin Ally? da ist mir vor 1-2 tagen GENAU das pasiert, nur das ich nem Ally zuschaun musste wie der hordler dem alls die leppischen monfreuer draufbutterte =P

MfG Komischerman (Krag 'jin-Ally!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (9. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Ich mein wenn man weiß was Horde bedeutet wird einem alles klar:
> H ässliche
> O pfer
> R udern
> ...



Danke. Wegen Schwachköpfen wie dir entstand das Vorurteil, dass bei der Allianz nur pubertierende Kinder spielen. Idiot.


----------



## theschurke (9. August 2008)

lass horde in ruhe du kek sonst gibts saures  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bastz (10. August 2008)

Also:

Was ist aus der Horde geworden? Ja gute Frage! Ich habe mit BC einen gewissen Anstieg an unreifen personen beobachtet. Das Alter spielt nichteinmal so eine große Rolle, auch wenn die meisten Kiddys, sich wie solche aufführen gibt es doch Ausnahmen. Jedoch sind 18 Jährige Möchtegernnachwuchsrapper die dich weg-"dishen" und flamen wollen genauso nervend und ärgerlich.
Fakt ist nunmal, dass beide Fraktionen mehr als genug Deppen haben. Das ist auf jedem Server in jedem Land so. klar weicht es teilweise ab, jedoch nicht erwähnenswert. Das Problem ist, dass die gegnerische Fraktion der Gegner ist^^ Also der Feine = negative person. Nun fällt einem auf, dass man sich bei Personen denen man am Anfang schon negativ gegenübersteht sich auch alle negative DInge merkt. Besstes Beispiel WS: Ich renn alleine vor und 3 natzen mich um, ich reg mich auf und denk mir:"Was für verdammte kacknoobs können auch nur in Überzahl was!". Wenn ich dann aber 3 min später mit 6 anderen hordlern 2 komische healer wegnatz fällt mir das garnicht auf. So entstehen dann Hass und Vorurteile die immer weiter ausgebrägt werden bla bla bin kein Physochologe und weiß net wie man ihn korrekt schreibt^^
Wenn man sich dann aber später auf seinem Ally Twink wiederfindet verdammt man diese verdammten Hordler Kiddys. So ist das eben.

Jetzt komm ich mal zu der Frage warum euch Leute angreifen. Ja das ist eine super gute Frage mit der ich mich natürlich auch schon Stunden über Stunden auseinander gesetzt habe. Warum, warum nur greifen einen leute an in einem Spiel, welches zu einem guten drittel auf Player vs Player basiert. Warum greifen einen in GuildWars auch Spieler an? Und warum muss man in Warcraft 3 überhaubt Gebäude bauen?
Also für diejenigen die es bisher noch nicht verstanden haben: Es ist nunmal Bestandteil des Spiels! Es gibt net nur PvE Spieler, nein! Es gibt auch Leute die aktiv PvP betreiben und nichtnur afk im av stehen und sich nebenbei am Zipfel spielen um Equip abstauben zu können, damit sie endlich Moroes legen können!

So das wars auch schon von mir^^
Und btw: Was habt ihr eig alle gegen Orks? Wir sind nett haben den grünen Daumen und tanzen verdammt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (10. August 2008)

Find ich unfair zu sagen: Blutelfenspieler= Noobs,Kiddys,Ect 
Welche wahl hat ein Hordler Pala schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und überhaupt es macht der Spieler nicht die Rasse


----------



## DaScAn (10. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo gibt es jetzt Bitte das problem?
Oh man das ist ein Spiel.


----------



## Janaki (10. August 2008)

Ach, was du nicht sagst. Also, wenn du das nicht erwähnt hättest, wär mir nie aufgefallen, dass PvP Bestandteil des Spiels ist. o.O
Mir gehts eigentlich eher darum, warum riskieren manche einen peinlichen Fallschadentod, nur um ein bissl Schaden an einem zu machen, der mind. 30 Meter über dem Boden nichtsahnend vor sich hinfliegt und ein Liedchen pfeift? Ich hab nicht mal damit gerechnet, dass man so hohl sein kann und sowas überhaupt versucht.


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

hätte ich damals geahnt wie unglaublich equippabhängig und wie skillunabhängig bei unterschiedlichem equipp der pvp ist hätte ich mit sicherheit auf pve-server angefangen. schliesslich will ich mich aufs pve konzentrieren, aber ab und zu ein open-pvp-kampf wo skill gefragt ist wäre auch mal nice gewesen. aber unmöglich. keine lust zusätlich zum pve auch noch pvp-equipp zu farmen. 

jez isses zu spät, hab mir die ganzen kollegen auf den server geholt und chars hochgelevelt. man sollte natürlich nicht veralgemeinern, hordler ist nicht gleich kiddy. aber auf meinem server fällts auch auf, grad als quel´danas rausgekommen ist: es geht darum dass die phasen schneller durchschritten werden, dass sich alle (auch horde) abzeichenbelohnungen holen können. und was war? als alli konnte man nicht vernünftig questen wenn man in ner pve-gilde war weil die ganzen vollspacken von "mir-geht-einer-dabei-ab-wenn-ich-ohne-gegenwehr-leute-wegmoschen-kann-hordifeiglinge" die im rl wahrscheinlich nur schlucken müssen wenn sie sowas nötig haben permanent am rummetzeln waren. interessant dabei: damit traten sie der eigenen fraktion und dem serverrating auf die füsse. und das ohne irgendein erfolgserlebnis, oder gibts sowas wenn 5pvp-equippte möchtegerngamer ein armes schwein wegnuken und dann auch noch campen? klar gibts da ein erfolgserlebnis, weil die leute wissen dass man deswegen genervt ist. sozusagen ein erbärmliches erfolgserlebnis für erbärmliche leute. und das sind meistens genau die die es einfach nicht begreifen können wenn sie mal am hauptbahnhof von 5 leuten angeprollt oder im schlimmsten falle umgekloppt werden. klar, lieber ingame so ne traurige selbsbefriedigung als im rl. 
aber wenn leute sich in einem virtuellen game mit virtuellem equipp daran ergötzen anderen gamern den spass zu verderben, und das ohne skillbeweis oder herausforderung... das sind einfach nur kiddies oder opfer im rl. ne andere erklärung gibts da glaub ich nicht, wenn sowas spass erzeugt. von ganken und campen sonstwo will ich garnicht erst reden. 

aber sehts mal positiv: in wow sind wir die opfer, im rl läufts aber andersrum, letzteres finde ich btw wichtiger.

p.s. auf meinem server ist es mit den hordis auffällig. aber allis machen sowas auch, ist aber schon irgendwo fraktionsabhängig, denn so arme würstchen werden lieber einen grossen tauren, einen brutalen ork, einen hinterlistigen troll oder einen bösen untoten spielen um ihren machtkick zu intensivieren als die allirassen. bei den blutelfen kapier ichs auch nicht so recht^^


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Desty schrieb:


> OMFG ROFL wie dumm die Horde ist LOL
> L2P an alle Hordies, Naps 4ever
> 
> Jetzt haben wir endlich den Beweis, danke Esprit-Chimära!
> ...



ich fands witzig aber wenn du am schluss noch /ironie off geschrieben hättest wär es für alle klar gewesen

Ps: bkforpresident

nicht witzig weils ernst gemeint ist und genau wegen solchen leuten lachen wir uns immer sonntag beim og kaffekränzchen den popo ab


----------



## Bastz (10. August 2008)

Janaki schrieb:


> Ach, was du nicht sagst. Also, wenn du das nicht erwähnt hättest, wär mir nie aufgefallen, dass PvP Bestandteil des Spiels ist. o.O
> Mir gehts eigentlich eher darum, warum riskieren manche einen peinlichen Fallschadentod, nur um ein bissl Schaden an einem zu machen, der mind. 30 Meter über dem Boden nichtsahnend vor sich hinfliegt und ein Liedchen pfeift? Ich hab nicht mal damit gerechnet, dass man so hohl sein kann und sowas überhaupt versucht.



Naja bin ja kein haubtberuflicher Magier. Aber kenne genug Leute die nen instant pyro raushauen, gleich einen feuerschlag hinterher und eislanze spamen. Dann zünden sie entweder langsamer Fall, Eisblock oder Umhang/Raketenhelm und kommen lebend unten an. Dann hoffen sie, dass sie irgendwie durch einen Stun den Gegner vom Mount holen, welcher sich nicht retten kann und in den Tod stürtzt. Pala machen das zudem auch oft. Hammer und dannach Bubble...


----------



## turageo (10. August 2008)

Janaki schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht mal damit gerechnet, dass man so hohl sein kann und sowas überhaupt versucht.



Mal ganz ehrlich, dann frag ich mich aber auch warum jeden Tag drei bis vier Hordler bei uns in SW auftauchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär ja an und für sich auch sinnlos... es sei den es macht den Leuten Spaß - davon geh ich bei besagter Person
auch mal aus, dass er/sie es einfach für unglaublich spaßig und lustig gehalten hat.

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Öffnung von Quel'Dannas als es manche Hordler auf unsrem PvE auch für lustig
hielten sich im PvP direkt über die Quest-NPC zu stellen, dann haste Dich auch statt zu questen erstmal mit haufenweise
Hordlern rumärgern dürfen, weilste daneben geklickt hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Und warum verallgemeinerst du dann gleich alles? Wenn du die Geschichte halbwegs neutral erzählt hättest und nicht mit sinnlosen Flames zugepflastert hättest wär der Thread vielleicht auch anders aufgenommen worden.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (10. August 2008)

Janaki schrieb:


> Mir gehts eigentlich eher darum, warum riskieren manche einen peinlichen Fallschadentod, nur um ein bissl Schaden an einem zu machen, der mind. 30 Meter über dem Boden nichtsahnend vor sich hinfliegt und ein Liedchen pfeift? Ich hab nicht mal damit gerechnet, dass man so hohl sein kann und sowas überhaupt versucht.



Er, der Druide, ist doch für eine gute Sache gestorben. Gut, sein Ziel hat er wohl nicht erreicht - dennoch: Ein Hordler, der die Bezeichnung als solcher auch verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mit Kollateralschäden muss man nunmal rechnen.


----------



## Slow0110 (10. August 2008)

Bei uns aufn Server kommen die Hordies schon ins menschenstartgebiet...
Wär da PvP erlaubtwürden ziemlich viele Skelette den Boden ziehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, es is doch immer so: Wenn die Roxxor-Kiddys alleine sind ist man gegen die sicher, aber sobald sie sehen, das ein anderer kommt und sie sehen kann müssen die zeigen wie imba sie sind und killen die Low-levler oder führen sich so gehirnamputiert auf. 

UND DAS AUF BEIDEN SEITEN

Also:
Ein Roxxor-Beliebige Klasse einfügen- macht nix, sind so böse wie Schafe..
Zwei Roxxor-Belibiege Klasse einfügen- müssen zeigen wie imba sie sind und wie viele Low-Levler oder andere Leute killn können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bastz (10. August 2008)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> hätte ich damals geahnt wie unglaublich equippabhängig und wie skillunabhängig bei unterschiedlichem equipp der pvp ist hätte ich mit sicherheit auf pve-server angefangen. schliesslich will ich mich aufs pve konzentrieren, aber ab und zu ein open-pvp-kampf wo skill gefragt ist wäre auch mal nice gewesen. aber unmöglich. keine lust zusätlich zum pve auch noch pvp-equipp zu farmen.
> 
> jez isses zu spät, hab mir die ganzen kollegen auf den server geholt und chars hochgelevelt. man sollte natürlich nicht veralgemeinern, hordler ist nicht gleich kiddy. aber auf meinem server fällts auch auf, grad als quel´danas rausgekommen ist: es geht darum dass die phasen schneller durchschritten werden, dass sich alle (auch horde) abzeichenbelohnungen holen können. und was war? als alli konnte man nicht vernünftig questen wenn man in ner pve-gilde war weil die ganzen vollspacken von "mir-geht-einer-dabei-ab-wenn-ich-ohne-gegenwehr-leute-wegmoschen-kann-hordifeiglinge" die im rl wahrscheinlich nur schlucken müssen wenn sie sowas nötig haben permanent am rummetzeln waren. interessant dabei: damit traten sie der eigenen fraktion und dem serverrating auf die füsse. und das ohne irgendein erfolgserlebnis, oder gibts sowas wenn 5pvp-equippte möchtegerngamer ein armes schwein wegnuken und dann auch noch campen? klar gibts da ein erfolgserlebnis, weil die leute wissen dass man deswegen genervt ist. sozusagen ein erbärmliches erfolgserlebnis für erbärmliche leute. und das sind meistens genau die die es einfach nicht begreifen können wenn sie mal am hauptbahnhof von 5 leuten angeprollt oder im schlimmsten falle umgekloppt werden. klar, lieber ingame so ne traurige selbsbefriedigung als im rl.
> aber wenn leute sich in einem virtuellen game mit virtuellem equipp daran ergötzen anderen gamern den spass zu verderben, und das ohne skillbeweis oder herausforderung... das sind einfach nur kiddies oder opfer im rl. ne andere erklärung gibts da glaub ich nicht, wenn sowas spass erzeugt. von ganken und campen sonstwo will ich garnicht erst reden.
> ...



Irgendwie erinnert mich das sehr stark an: Mimimimi
Ich meine wenn man auf einen PvP Server anfängt MUSS man damit rechnen. Auch wenn du es am Anfang nicht wusstes. Und es wird dich überraschen aber sowas löst meistens einen Domino Effekt aus. Sprich: Du wirst gegankt, sagt das im TS. 2 std später ist dir langweilig. Deinen Kumpel auch, also ab auf die Insel und Open PvP. Machen auch ganz normale Menschen. Manche aus Rache, manche aus Spass manche aus langeweile. Ob es zu 5 auf einen PvE'ler Spass macht kann ich nicht beurteilen habe ich noch nie gemacht, aber wenn sonst niemand da ist campen die halt auch.
Also sehs locker ist nur ein Spiel, die spielen sich dabei bestimmt net am zipfel rum, naja die meisten... 

Btw: Habe genau dieselben Gedanken wie du teilweise, aber siehs mal so


----------



## D3xTa (10. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Immer öfter fallen Horden-Spieler durch kapriziöses Verhalten auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen zock ich auf nem PvE Server wo sowas nicht vorkommt .. allys machen auch sowas keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## kbforpresident (10. August 2008)

Janaki schrieb:


> Danke. Wegen Schwachköpfen wie dir entstand das Vorurteil, dass bei der Allianz nur pubertierende Kinder spielen. Idiot.



Bitte du kleiner [ZENSIERT]!


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Bitte du kleiner [ZENSIERT]!



reg dich nicht so auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mein solche leute wie du (gibt es auf beiden seiten) sind ein sehr intressantes gesprächsthema was vielen zum lachen bringt weil ihre IQ eines toastbrotes reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (10. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Bitte du kleiner [ZENSIERT]!


Du scheinst irgendwelche ernsten Probleme zu haben...


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Du scheinst irgendwelche ernsten Probleme zu haben...



meine rede wegen solchen leute kann man sonntags im og kaffekränzchen immer schön lachen ^^


----------



## Janaki (10. August 2008)

Ich find diese Verallgemeinerungen bescheuert. Hordler lachen und spucken und campen, aber von wem haben sie das gelernt? Von den Allies, da hat das doch angefangen. Nun sind beide Fraktionen gleichermaßen verseucht, da ist nicht dran zu rütteln. ^^ 

Und ja, instant Pyro kenn ich auch, und der hätte mich auch aus den Socken gehauen, aber der Typ war Eismagier, und hat versucht, mich mit Kältekegel vom Flieger zu holen.. mit langsamer Fall wär er nicht mal dabei verreckt. ^^

Ich mach normalerweise kein open PvP. Bin zu oft tot, weil ich ein PvP-Nappel bin, und da würde mir das Wiederbeleben auf den Senkel gehen. Deswegen hab ich nicht dran gedacht, dass "ich hau den Wicht vom Mount lach mir den Arsch ab" jemandem Spass machen könnte. Aber gut... jedem wie es ihm gefällt, bin ja selber schuld, wenn ich nicht abwarte, bis ich nicht mehr geflagged bin.


----------



## ach was solls. (10. August 2008)

KainvonNosgoth schrieb:


> gibt bestimmt auch genug allis die sowas machen
> und naja is pvp server warum sollte er dich dann net angreifen egal bei was du gerade bist oder du gerade tust
> war deine entscheidung dort zu spielen




Ich muss dir hierbei recht geben. Blizzard hat nicht umsonst die verschiedenen Realmarten erfunden ..

und auf nem PvP - Server muss man damit rechnen. Kann sein das ich das auch mal mache ( Ally ) . Mitm Schurken Schattenschritt in die Höhe, haue einmal drauf, garantiert 2k, krit wenn ich  Meucheln benutze und lebe vllt dann noch, weil Schurken ja bekanntlich verrngerten Fallschaden haben. Is halt lustig, aber der erste Post ist wirklich jämmerlich. Manchmal gehts mir auch aufn Keks, wenn s3er oder s4er Hordler mich killen, wenn ich grad mal 15% hab, aber so is das ja. Laut Geschichte waren Ally und Horde ja mal verbündet, aber diese Zeiten sind doch längst vorbei. 

Just my 2 cents, Ben


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (10. August 2008)

Janaki schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich nicht dran gedacht, dass "ich hau den Wicht vom Mount lach mir den Arsch ab" jemandem Spass machen könnte. Aber gut... jedem wie es ihm gefällt, bin ja selber schuld, wenn ich nicht abwarte, bis ich nicht mehr geflagged bin.




Das war mal vor ein paar Patches richtig "lustig"... Da blieb der Leichnam in der Luft hängen und fiel nicht zu Boden. Ist mittlerweile aber behoben.


----------



## Banderscoon (10. August 2008)

OMG!! Solch ein scheiss hier rein zu schreiben! Da könnt ich auch viele Dinge über Ally's hier reinschreiben..
z.b: 70er Ally's ganken 20+ Hordis in Vorgebirge des Hügellands.. omg -.-" da merkt man was die so zutun haben..
Oder Ally's entmounten sich bei den Banken in Shattrat in tödlichen Höhenmetern.. -.-" reppkosten farmen macht halt so spass!

Also schreibt nicht solch ein ****** hier rein!!


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (10. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ne als auf Ally Seite wirst du soetwas nie niemals erleben. Wo wohnst du denn? Die Allies sind "immer" nett und freundlich und helfen einander wie z.B. in den BG's. Ein Allie könnte nie einer Fleige etwas zu leide tun und erst recht keinem Rindvieh.
> 
> Die Horde ist schuld an allem.......................^^


Stimmt, und mein Priester ist auch Schuld wenn er in Geist der Erlösung von Allies zugespammt wird, die ihn vorher zu 2. umgehauen haben! Was skill ich das auch!

Einander helfen, das stimmt. Allein greift mich nie ein gleichleveliger an. Immer erst ab 2+. Gerade eben wieder auf der Insel gehabt. Aber ich find das Lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Wachen zwar nicht, aber das Gold für die Repkosten habe ich eh. Aber komplett dann alle Makros durchzuspammen muss nicht sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich gibts das bei Horde auch, aber ich kann nur darlegen was ich erlebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pentu (10. August 2008)

lol dudu= instant fliegen?


----------



## staran (10. August 2008)

Die Rinder sind los!


----------



## Spave (10. August 2008)

@TE
Was ist bloß aus denen geworden, die sich noch ehrenvoll einem Kampf gestellt haben und nicht direkt mit ihrem Flugmount das Weite suchen...


----------



## Janaki (10. August 2008)

Was ist daran ehrenvoll, jemanden ohne Vorwarnung von hinten anzugreifen?


----------



## Spave (10. August 2008)

Wenn es, wie der TE sagt, ein Mondfeuer war, von dem er getroffen worden ist, dann hätte der TE wohl alle Möglichkeiten der Welt offen gehabt, den Kampf für sich zu entscheiden. Es sei denn er spielt Schurke, dann hätte er den Druiden nicht gleich für 20Minuten in den Stun packen können, sondern hätte erst CoS und Vanish nutzen müssen, um dann den Druiden für eine halbe Ewigkeit zu stunnen und zu siegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Janaki schrieb:


> Was ist daran ehrenvoll, jemanden ohne Vorwarnung von hinten anzugreifen?



was ist dran ehrenvoll gleich mal ein thread zu schreibern wo alle hordler in ein topf gesteckt werden weil er irgendeine geschichte erzählt (die vielicht ja nichtmal wahr ist)


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. August 2008)

naja die alli ist hat auch nicht mehr viel verstand

war grade im bg, mit jemanden aus meiner gilde. wir kämpfen und heilen uns die ganze zeit durch die horde und basen im ab, irgendwann steht es 1900 zu 1700 für die horde.
da ich ich eh grade tot war, und durst hatte, hab ich mich hinters haus geschlichen und mal in ruhe was getrunken.
schlachtfeld 
es: "ey kono du blöder ehre leecher"
ich: "sonst gehts noch?"
....

entschuldigt bitte das ich noch bedürfnisse habe, und diese auch wahrnehmen kann. wenn ich den ganzen abend in bgs verbringe, dann werd ich zwischendurch nochmal was trinken dürfen ..hier würde nun ein kopf->wand smilie stehen, aber auch den gibt es hier nicht..


----------



## ReWahn (10. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> naja die alli ist hat auch nicht mehr viel verstand
> 
> war grade im bg, mit jemanden aus meiner gilde. wir kämpfen und heilen uns die ganze zeit durch die horde und basen im ab, irgendwann steht es 1900 zu 1700 für die horde.
> da ich ich eh grade tot war, und durst hatte, hab ich mich hinters haus geschlichen und mal in ruhe was getrunken.
> ...



Dass du vorher im bg aktiv mitgemacht hast weiss der aber nicht. er sieht nur, wie du dich afk hinter ner hütte versteckst. was doch sehr nach leecher aussiht.
btw: vorm rechner trinken ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (10. August 2008)

> weil er irgendeine geschichte erzählt (die vielicht ja nichtmal wahr ist)



rofl melih....

erinnerst du dich an gestern? wer erzählt geschichten die nicht stimmen? xD


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. August 2008)

doch man sah es ja in der pvpleiste, genug schaden und heilung war da, um bis 2 zählen zu können..


----------



## Strickjacke (10. August 2008)

Es sind halt Ferien und viele nicht so intelligente Spieler nützen die Zeit, 
um in der vermeintlichen Anonymheit mal die Sau rauszulassen.

Welche Fraktion ist dabei EGAL.

Diese Nachtschattengewächse fühlen sich halt toll, weil sie in der Realen Welt die Oberlooser sind,
keine Freunde haben, keiner sie mag und nicht mal der Hund mit ihnen spielt wenn man ihnen ne Wurst um den Hals bindet.

Also habt Mitleid wenn jemand mit soviel Dummheit gestraft ist und es nötig hat seinen Ganze-Welt-Hass hier als Oberroxxor Pwner Nummer rauszulassen.

Einen Charakter kann man sich erstellen - Charakter allerdings muss man haben.
(Ok ich weiss das ist für einige zu hoch hier)


----------



## Bloofy (10. August 2008)

lass sie,wenns ihn spaß macht


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (10. August 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Diese Nachtschattengewächse fühlen sich halt toll, weil sie in der Realen Welt die Oberlooser sind,
> keine Freunde haben, keiner sie mag und nicht mal der Hund mit ihnen spielt wenn man ihnen ne Wurst um den Hals bindet.
> 
> Also habt Mitleid wenn jemand mit soviel Dummheit gestraft ist und es nötig hat seinen Ganze-Welt-Hass hier als Oberroxxor Pwner Nummer rauszulassen.
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur dämlich...


----------



## ReWahn (10. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> doch man sah es ja in der pvpleiste, genug schaden und heilung war da, um bis 2 zählen zu können..



So lange ein bg läuft schaut man eher selten in die bg übersicht. wenn überhaupt, dann wenn man auf den respawn wartet...


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. August 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Es sind halt Ferien und viele nicht so intelligente Spieler nützen die Zeit,
> um in der vermeintlichen Anonymheit mal die Sau rauszulassen.
> 
> Welche Fraktion ist dabei EGAL.
> ...


es gibt viele ignorante menschen auf dieser welt, aber warum müssen die alle dieses spiel spielen?


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> So lange ein bg läuft schaut man eher selten in die bg übersicht. wenn überhaupt, dann wenn man auf den respawn wartet...


naja, bevor man jemanden beschuldigt, wird man dies schon tun
ich schau auch recht oft rein, um das spielerverhältnis alli-horde zu sehen
und mir die chars rauszusuchen die heilen
kann man ja sehr gut an den anzeigen erkennen


----------



## Spave (10. August 2008)

Ich wäre eh dafür, dass man, sobald man von einem anderen Spieler angegriffen wird, abmountet. 
Mir ist einmal folgendes passiert:
Ich sehe mit meinem, wohlgemerkt noch nicht einmal full s1 equipten melee Ork Schamanen einen Mensch Paladin (lvl70 mit allem Anschein nach s2 eq) und einen Mensch Magier (lvl66). Ich renne auf beide zu, als erstes knöpf ich mir den Mage vor; 2 bis 3 crits später lag der schon im Dreck; dann ging ich auf den Paladin los, auch der lag kurze Zeit später im Dreck, obwohl er vom Equip her eigentlich überlegen war (naja nun zur eigentlichen Handlung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Mage lässt sich rezzen, batz bäm liegt er wieder im Dreck; Paladin hat sich im selben Augenblick weitab rezzen lassen, sich wieder auf 100% vollgehealt und kurze Zeit später fliegt er mit seinem Flugmount über mir und spammt mich mit /rofl /spit Makros, als ich anfing Blitzschläge auf ihn zu casten, flog er ganz schnell außer Range (hätte ja passieren können, dass ein Blitzschlag plötzlich mit 10k crittet und er stirbt) und spammt weiter sein dummes Makro....


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Ich wäre eh dafür, dass man, sobald man von einem anderen Spieler angegriffen wird, abmountet.
> Mir ist einmal folgendes passiert:
> Ich sehe mit meinem, wohlgemerkt noch nicht einmal full s1 equipten melee Ork Schamanen einen Mensch Paladin (lvl70 mit allem Anschein nach s2 eq) und einen Mensch Magier (lvl66). Ich renne auf beide zu, als erstes knöpf ich mir den Mage vor; 2 bis 3 crits später lag der schon im Dreck; dann ging ich auf den Paladin los, auch der lag kurze Zeit später im Dreck, obwohl er vom Equip her eigentlich überlegen war (naja nun zur eigentlichen Handlung
> 
> ...


Hatte der Post jetzt irgendeinen Sinn außer allen Mal zu sagen wie imba du bist?


----------



## ReWahn (10. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> naja, bevor man jemanden beschuldigt, wird man dies schon tun
> ich schau auch recht oft rein, um das spielerverhältnis alli-horde zu sehen
> und mir die chars rauszusuchen die heilen
> kann man ja sehr gut an den anzeigen erkennen



Naja, jeder kompetente Mensch würde sich die Statistik ansehen...
Aber was darf man vom durchschnittlichen BG-Kunden erwarten?
"LOL der kacknub leecht ehre! verbrennt ihn!" macht 2 tickets auf! flamet ihn und seine mutter!"
Anstatt die implementierte meldefunktion zu benutzen... die auch keinen schaden anrichtet, wenn man nicht afk ist...


----------



## Spave (10. August 2008)

@Sanlara
Ja, nämlich der unter Teil davon, und da ich eigentlich schon von so einem dämlichen Flame ausgegangen war habe ich ja auch extra geschrieben "naja nun zur eigentlichen Handlung". Von daher sollte auch für eine anscheinend nicht so große Leuchte, wie dich, erkennbar sein, dass das Hauptaugenmerk auf den danach folgenden Sätzen liegen sollte.


----------



## ReWahn (10. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Ich wäre eh dafür, dass man, sobald man von einem anderen Spieler angegriffen wird, abmountet.
> Mir ist einmal folgendes passiert:
> Ich sehe mit meinem, wohlgemerkt noch nicht einmal full s1 equipten melee Ork Schamanen einen Mensch Paladin (lvl70 mit allem Anschein nach s2 eq) und einen Mensch Magier (lvl66). Ich renne auf beide zu, als erstes knöpf ich mir den Mage vor; 2 bis 3 crits später lag der schon im Dreck; dann ging ich auf den Paladin los, auch der lag kurze Zeit später im Dreck, obwohl er vom Equip her eigentlich überlegen war (naja nun zur eigentlichen Handlung
> 
> ...



Also jemand der anscheinend einen lvl 66er mage corpsecampt (dass ein 70er dabei ist spielt diesbezüglich keine rolle) sollte hier nicht das verhaten anderer spieler anprangern... kalr ist das nicht schön, wenn er sich dem kampf entzieht und dich auslacht, aber wayne? das kommt einer kapitulation gleich, er kann makros spammen so vie er wil, tatsache bleibt, dass er aus dem kampf flieht statt ihn auszutragen... denk daran wenn dir noch einmal so etwas passiert anstatt fm nerfs zu fordern...


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> @Sanlara
> Ja, nämlich der unter Teil davon, und da ich eigentlich schon von so einem dämlichen Flame ausgegangen war habe ich ja auch extra geschrieben "naja nun zur eigentlichen Handlung". Von daher sollte auch für eine anscheinend nicht so große Leuchte, wie dich, erkennbar sein, dass das Hauptaugenmerk auf den danach folgenden Sätzen liegen sollte.


Danke für das Kompliment... eigentlich war das kein Flame, sondern nur eine Frage, da der Post schon sehr... hm... prollig formuliert war. Mag aber auch an der Signatur liegen, daß es eventuell ein wenig so auf mich wirkte.
Allerdings abmounten sobald man angegriffen wird? Stelle ich mir auf einem PVP-Server sehr nervtötend vor, wenn man grade farmend über ein Gebiet fliegt und alle paar Meter abgeschossen wird... für solche Typen wie du es beschrieben hast lob ich mir das Ignore-System oder die Freiheit das Gebiet zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (10. August 2008)

hab mir nur den anfangspost durchgelesen und mus dazu sagen mimimi?
ein alli ist zum sterben da fertig entweder ich schaff ihn oder nicht egal welches lvl egal welche situation hauptsache das vieh stirbt und muss zu seiner leiche zurück laufen und da werd ich auf ihn warten und ihn nochmal umholzen solange bis er genervt ausloggt!
Weiß net wo dein problem liegt aber Krieg ist Krieg und da gilt es auf alles zu hauen was nen Roten namen hat!
Strangle mal sauber machen iss nen schönes gefühl und sonst immer druff auf die brut selbst wenn ich dadurch repkosten hab hauptsache ich hab einen von denen mitgenommen!
Es gibt halt nix schöneres als son allikind sterben zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



For The Hord!


----------



## Thí (10. August 2008)

Nur 2 Worte...
Klick das:  ---> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aayyEJJo_3w&...feature=related <---

Soviel zum Thema Allianz...


----------



## Plakner (10. August 2008)

Hochfliegen-Instant Pyro-Feuerschlag und dann schnell Ice Block^^
Is doch lsutig sowas
Solches Verhalten zeigt sich aber auch oft auf der Allianzseite, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

Bastz schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das sehr stark an: Mimimimi
> Ich meine wenn man auf einen PvP Server anfängt MUSS man damit rechnen. Auch wenn du es am Anfang nicht wusstes. Und es wird dich überraschen aber sowas löst meistens einen Domino Effekt aus. Sprich: Du wirst gegankt, sagt das im TS. 2 std später ist dir langweilig. Deinen Kumpel auch, also ab auf die Insel und Open PvP. Machen auch ganz normale Menschen. Manche aus Rache, manche aus Spass manche aus langeweile. Ob es zu 5 auf einen PvE'ler Spass macht kann ich nicht beurteilen habe ich noch nie gemacht, aber wenn sonst niemand da ist campen die halt auch.
> Also sehs locker ist nur ein Spiel, die spielen sich dabei bestimmt net am zipfel rum, naja die meisten...
> 
> Btw: Habe genau dieselben Gedanken wie du teilweise, aber siehs mal so



klar haste irgendwo recht. ich habe hier auch eher von leuten gesprochen die wirklich ohne herausforderung und skillbeweis rumganken. nix gegen leute die mich ein mal wegbashen und dann enttäuscht weiter ziehen. mit nem kollegen open-pvp gegen entsprechende leute machen bringt halt nix wenn man sonst auf pvp furzt weil man sich das pvp doch anders vorgestellt hat (mehr skill, weniger equipp-abhängigkeit, wie zb in gw) und die kollegen zwar spass am pve haben und auch einige pvp erfahrungen mitbringen, aber sich halt nicht drauf speziallisiert haben. 

mit den geschilderten hordies ist es halt wie mit den netten leuten beim bahnhofsbeispiel: macht man sie dann mal mit glück platt kommen halt noch ein paar hinzu und man kann trotzdem nicht machen was immer man machen will. ok, man kann den char wechseln oder gezwungenermassen wo anders irgendwas sinnvolles machen, aber das ist mit sicherheit nicht sinn vom gaming.
und klar ist: das war auf jeden fall ein mimimi-post. bei näherer betrachtung wohl eher auf kosten von bliz die zulassen dass die trennung zwischen pvp und pve so heftig equippabhängig ist (abhärtung und durchschlag sind eine erfindung des teufels, der will dass man noch mehr zeit mit dem game verbringt um alles abzudecken). klar dass genannte "arme würstchen" das ausnutzen. 

ich bleibe aber dabei, dass der vorgang, erfolg dadurch zu verspühren, leuten den spass am spiel zu nehmen welches man selber mag, darauf schliessen lässt dass es sich um kiddies oder rl-opfer handelt (obwohl ich solche verallgemeinerungen eigentlich nicht mag). na gut, sagen wir 90%. vergleichbar mit den flameposts die nur auf beleidigung aus sind und nix konstruktives bitten und die wir über alles lieben. nur dass diese einen nicht davon abhalten zu zocken und spass dabei zu haben. 

und mit "normale leute" hast du auch irgendwo recht. kiddies und opfer sind heutzutage ziemlich normal. wer aber wegen eines virtuellen spiels solche rachegedanken aufbauen kann, oder spass dabei haben kann, anderen leuten wissentlich und ohne herausforderung den spielspass zu nehmen,und dass ohne den rollenspielhintergrund indem man der eigenen fraktion schadet, der hat irgendwo schwerwiegende probleme (realitätsverlust? geltungssucht? adhs?) und ist ein rl-opfer der hilfe braucht, oder wenn er klar bei verstand ist hat er die netten leute am bahnhof wahrlich verdient und ich nenne ihn kiddy. ne, streich das wieder, wegen nem game wünsche ich niemandem echte schmerzen. siehe den post von casionara page zurück. krieg ist krieg? bei seinen anderen argumenten wette ich dass er bei quel´danas genauso dabei war, egal ob die anderen hordis, welche grad kara waren ach so gerne die neuen abzeichenbelohnungen gehabt hätten, aber wegen leuten wie ihm wochen warten musssten. und wetten er würde diese horids als noobs bezeichnen weil sie es in der selben zeit wie er nicht so weit gebracht haben? wenn dem nicht so ist, sorry casionara, du bist trotzdem ziemlich hohl in deinem post. krieg ist krieg find ich gut. bei der leiche campen bis er genervt ausloggt ergiebt mit dem "krieg ist krieg"-argument den genannten realitätsverlust, such dir ne freundin und hör auf zu zocken, tut dir nicht gut.

trotzdem habe ich weiterhin spass beim zocken, schliesslich bin ich ja fast nur in inis unterwegs und hoffe mal dass bliz zwar endlich besseren content bringt, aber nicht so wie bei quel-danas, weil so einige spieler damit nicht umgehen können. wollte mein mimimi nur halt loswerden, wozu ist ein forum denn da, und das thema hier bietet sich doch an xD


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Es sind halt Ferien und viele nicht so intelligente Spieler nützen die Zeit,
> um in der vermeintlichen Anonymheit mal die Sau rauszulassen.
> 
> Welche Fraktion ist dabei EGAL.
> ...



/signed, treffende insignie


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

Bloofy schrieb:


> lass sie,wenns ihn spaß macht



auch /signed


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

Hey Leute, ich weiß es passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich habe heute ein Beta Key bekommen so, und nu kommt der fehler, Ich wollte mein Account darauf erweitern hab Acc Pw und den key eingegeben, aber es funktioniert nicht!!!! Was nun?! Ist es ne Fake Mail? oder Richtige? Also Ich bitte um eine Antwort! 

die mail ist von "WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com" .. vll weiß jemand was darüber ... Mfg !!


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich weiß es passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich habe heute ein Beta Key bekommen so, und nu kommt der fehler, Ich wollte mein Account darauf erweitern hab Acc Pw und den key eingegeben, aber es funktioniert nicht!!!! Was nun?! Ist es ne Fake Mail? oder Richtige? Also Ich bitte um eine Antwort!
> 
> die mail ist von "WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com" .. vll weiß jemand was darüber ... Mfg !!



soweit ich weiss vergibt bliz nicht einfach so beta-keys an irgendwelche leute. korrigiert mich wenn ich crap labere. ich hoffe für dich dass du nicht deine login-daten eingegeben hast. falls doch, so schau mal ob du ins game kommst. wenn ja, dann ändere schnell dein password. wenn nein so biste wahrscheinlich nackt und du solltest hoffen dass du keine vollen rechte auf deine gildenbank hattest. gl

edit: omg, ich wollte so schnell schreiben wie möglich, hab das ende nicht gelesen. du hast dein login un dein pw angegeben? hoffe wirklich für dich dass ich unrecht hatte. falls du nackt bist und deine items weg sind, nicht aufregen. ist nem gildenmitglied letztens auch passiert. setzt dich mit bliz in verbindung. beim kollegen sind die items wieder hinzugefügt worden, sogar bei der gildenbank, hat aber was gedauert. und fürs nächste mal: wenn die dein passwort ausserhalb des games oder der offiziellen hp (wow-europe.de) verlangen gehts nicht mit rechten dingen zu! nochmal gl


----------



## _NerobiX_ (10. August 2008)

*Keks reich* komm, er wollt doch auch nur seien Spaß ^^


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

Na, es werden ja wieder Beta Key verlost .. (siehe Buffed Forum nach kp wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber hmm.. ich bin noch recht angezogen in wow ^^ also ich glaube das es die richtige Key ID is.. wer sollte sonst noch an meiner e-mail kommen .. bzw ich habe mich nirgends falsch angemeldet so das es raus kommen würde ..


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

_NerobiX_ schrieb:


> *Keks reich* komm, er wollt doch auch nur seien Spaß ^^



ui, lecker kecks.

hätte ja sein können...


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (10. August 2008)

jeder, der einigermaßen wirklich bei verstand ist, wird wissen, dass es genauso wenig intelligente allianzler gibt, wie hordler.
nur um beim beispiel zu bleiben:
ich wurde heute mit meinem 60er twink sage und schreibe eine stunde von nem 70er allie gegankt (für alle dies interessiert, wo so ein untalentierter und irreparabler spieler sein unwesen treibt: server nera'thor; spieler: nein)
ich bin übrigens hordler. 
ich lege auch jeden allie der mir unter die finger kommt, dann zieh ich aber auch weiter, wir sind schließlich auf nem pvp-server.
aber wie klein müssen die geschlechtsteile sein und wie wenige gilden müssen einen zum raiden mitnehmen wenn man es nötig hat, in nem 60er-questgebiet zu ganken????dafür sollte sich jeder 70er, ob allie oder hordler zu schade sein.
ich meine, im endeffekt, gibt es auf jeder seite idioten, es ist nur schade, wenn ich sehe, dass sich ein gleichlevliger allie nur traut mich zu killen, wenn sein großer 70er-gimp-bruder auf ihn aufpasst. diese aussage trifft auf beide fraktionen zu.

aber feige säue gibts nun mal offensichtlich überall, egal ob horde oder allianz, egal ob 70 oder 60

ich bin ja da eher der fan von nem fairen duell, auch wenn ich horde spiele..... aber es gibt wahrscheibnlich genauso viele hordler wie allianzler, die sich ganz stark fühlen wenn sie mit lvl 70 nen 60er legen und das was weiß ich wie oft und mit was weiß ichwie vielen leuten (siehe kleine geschlechtsteile)

nen gleichlevligen allianzler ganke ich auch gerne ma zwischendurch, aber auch nur dann wenn es wirklich fair is, ich bin nämlich nich so feige, als dass ich hilfe dabei bräuchte, wenn ich verliere isser halt besser als ich....

edith sagt:
und jeder, der ernsthaft meint, dass das ausschließlich ein problem der hordler oder allianzler sei, sollte sich mal ganz schnell nen RL-Therapeuten suchen, der einem erklärt, dass das alles ein und die selbe sorte menschen is, die das alles spielt


----------



## Drymon (10. August 2008)

Bald sind die Ferien vorbei und bei den meisten Kids ist ja dann nach Sandmännchen die Möhre aus! 
Dann kann wieder in Ruhe gezockt werden.  ...und ich schätze, das gilt für beide Fraktionen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

idS...


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (10. August 2008)

jaja, wenn wow ab 18 wär mit vernünftigen kontrollen, dann würden viele frustrationen umgangen......

btw  @ TE:
ich wüsste gerne mal deine technik aufzumounten, während du in einen kampf verwickelt bist (erst mondfeuer dann aufmounten und wegfliegen dann getroffen  werden = irgendwas stimmt da nich)


----------



## Blackshade (10. August 2008)

mann jungs und mädels
was regt ihr euch so auf über irgend wleche spieler die da oder da spielen???
auf beiden seiten gibt es totale vollspacken!!!nicht nur auf horde seite!!!
deswegen fidne ich so ne theards imma total lächerlich nur wiel ein dummer horde spieler irgend ein kack gemacht hat!!
soll ich jetzt jedes mal wenn ich was sehe auf alli seiten nen theard auf machen und mich aufregen wie blöde die sind???
ich finde es einfach nur affig sowas hier!!!

Auf horde seite gibt es Spacken und auf alli seiten gibt es auch spacken also keine seite ist besser!!!


----------



## Blackshade (10. August 2008)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> btw  @ TE:
> ich wüsste gerne mal deine technik aufzumounten, während du in einen kampf verwickelt bist (erst mondfeuer dann aufmounten und wegfliegen dann getroffen  werden = irgendwas stimmt da nich)




genau die selbe frage habe ich mir auch eben gestellt wie er das bitte gemacht hat!!!
interessiert mich mal wie er im kapf aufgemountet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


L O L


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (10. August 2008)

@blackshade: that's what i'm talkin bout

es ist nun mal so wie alle sagen:
es sind grade ferien und die ganzen gimps sind unterwegs, egal welche fraktion.

dann loggt man kurz um auf main und schon sindse weg und damit hat sich die ganze sache auch schon erledigt.


----------



## Blackshade (10. August 2008)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> @blackshade: that's what i'm talkin bout



ich könnte mich imma noch dadrüber beeumeln!!!!
ich glaube mal eher er war der dudu mit dem mondfeuer!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: ich könnte echt kotzen imma noch keienn beta key in meienm postfach!!!
      Die 2 welle an beta keys ist raus oder leuft und ich habe wiede rnix!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (10. August 2008)

haha...wie unverschämt vom "buffed-team" hier zensur betrieben wird is ja ma der hammer...
ma wieder n post gelöscht xD, ich danke allen das sie so offen mit kritik umgehen koennen...

zur info (auch wenn jetz wieder wayne flames kommen) ich habe etwas negatives uber das mitglied "medih" geschrieben, wer die treats gestern verfolgt hat weiß um was es geht...ich habe weder zu flames noch zu beleidigung oder sonstigem aufgerufen. sein verhalten war nicht ok und das habe ich nochmal unterstrichen...
absolut lächerlich wie solche posts einfach gelöscht werden aber extremste beleidigungen, übelste flames und billigste postcounter still GEDULDET werden...man bekommt den eindruck das es sogar erwünscht ist sich wie der letzte hund aufzuführn...

da es mir schon seit längerem auf "den sack" geht wie tief das niveau in diesem forum gesunken ist, werde ich mich nicht mehr beteiligen (da hier sowieso nur die eigene meinung zaehlt, andere einstellungen nicht respektiert werden, diskusionen nicht zustande kommen und ganz treats garnicht mehr gelesen wird...da jeder nur seine meinung kundtun will und dabei möglicht viel hirnlose gülle abläßt um posts zu sammeln....)

ich weiß es ist euch egal, offizielles mimimimi...MIR ist es auch egal, macht den letzten kläglichen rest eines ehemals tollen forums kaputt...

flame on, goodbye ihr trolle, hf+gl

notoes


----------



## Blackshade (10. August 2008)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> es ist nun mal so wie alle sagen:
> es sind grade ferien und die ganzen gimps sind unterwegs, egal welche fraktion.
> dann loggt man kurz um auf main und schon sindse weg und damit hat sich die ganze sache auch schon erledigt.



genau so sehe ich das auch!!


----------



## Blackshade (10. August 2008)

leute ich haue mic hjetzt ins bett kein bock mehr auf PC!!!
mit der 2 welle der beta keys und wieder nix im postfach habe ich 
jetzt shcon wieder die schnautze voll vom PC

also bis später GN8


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (10. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht wovon du sprichst, aber toller post, gz gz gz. wenn er gelöscht wurde, können wir als leser ganz toll beurteilen was da gelöscht wurde, bravo! anstatt das forum vollzuwhinen solltest du einfach ma nen admin anschreiben und fragen was das soll. uns interessiert es nämlich wie du bereits erkannt hast, herzlich wenig was für posts von dir gelöscht wurden, da wir sie aufgrund der löschung nicht nachvollziehen können

btw kann ich nur wiederholen, da es viele glaub ich noch nich wissen:
und jeder, der ernsthaft meint, dass das ausschließlich ein problem der hordler oder allianzler sei, sollte sich mal ganz schnell nen RL-Therapeuten suchen, der einem erklärt, dass das alles ein und die selbe sorte menschen is, die das alles spielt

@blackshade:
was willste denn mit so nem dämlichen betakey? wenn das addon rauskommt, musste eh von neuem anfangen und ich hab dann lieber das fertige spiel vor der nase anstatt für andere zu testen was noch falsch läuft


----------



## notoes (10. August 2008)

es geht nicht allein darum das MEIN post gelöscht wurde...es geht darum das ÜBERHAUPT posts geloescht werden und das nicht ok ist...und um die allgemeine einstellung der benutzer dieses forums, dein verhalten zeigt mir das DU nicht verstanden hast um was es mir geht....

ich habe , falls du meinen post aufmerksam gelesen haben solltest (was ich rein erfahrungsgemäß nich glaube) umschrieben in was es in meinem (gelöschten) post ging ... 

ich kann dir nichtmal nen link zu dem treat geben in dem"das medih problem" anfing...da dieser offensichtlich auch gelöscht/entfernt wurde...

ach es is egal-.- 

notoes


----------



## Gaos (10. August 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> haha...wie unverschämt vom "buffed-team" hier zensur betrieben wird is ja ma der hammer...
> ma wieder n post gelöscht xD, ich danke allen das sie so offen mit kritik umgehen koennen...
> 
> zur info (auch wenn jetz wieder wayne flames kommen) ich habe etwas negatives uber das mitglied "medih" geschrieben, wer die treats gestern verfolgt hat weiß um was es geht...ich habe weder zu flames noch zu beleidigung oder sonstigem aufgerufen. sein verhalten war nicht ok und das habe ich nochmal unterstrichen...
> ...



Du gehst mir auf den Sack ! Geht Heulen


----------



## notoes (10. August 2008)

genau sowas...

danke, das bestätigt mich :

"Du gehst mir auf den Sack ! Geht Heulen"

astreine reaktion...


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (10. August 2008)

Gaos schrieb:


> Du gehst mir auf den Sack ! Geht Heulen


 SIGN
wenn die posts gelöscht werden wird das schon irgendnen sinn haben, meine stehn schließlich auch noch, obwohl ich darin auch auf einen speziellen spieler aufmerksam mache. irgendwas wird der herr mimimimimi schon falsch gemacht haben. aber es geht in diesem thread nicht um zensur und wehe das thema wird weiter verfolgt, dann gibts prügel (btw: von nem hordler)

edit:
du bist ja immernoch da, ich dachte, das wär so ein scheißforum hier......

edit#2: 
es is immer wieder geil, wie leute es mit OT-spam schaffen, vom eigentlichen thema abzulenken, deshalb poste ich meinen beitrag ganz dreist nochmal:

jeder, der einigermaßen wirklich bei verstand ist, wird wissen, dass es genauso wenig intelligente allianzler gibt, wie hordler.
nur um beim beispiel zu bleiben:
ich wurde heute mit meinem 60er twink sage und schreibe eine stunde von nem 70er allie gegankt (für alle dies interessiert, wo so ein untalentierter und irreparabler spieler sein unwesen treibt: server nera'thor; spieler: nein)
ich bin übrigens hordler.
ich lege auch jeden allie der mir unter die finger kommt, dann zieh ich aber auch weiter, wir sind schließlich auf nem pvp-server.
aber wie klein müssen die geschlechtsteile sein und wie wenige gilden müssen einen zum raiden mitnehmen wenn man es nötig hat, in nem 60er-questgebiet zu ganken????dafür sollte sich jeder 70er, ob allie oder hordler zu schade sein.
ich meine, im endeffekt, gibt es auf jeder seite idioten, es ist nur schade, wenn ich sehe, dass sich ein gleichlevliger allie nur traut mich zu killen, wenn sein großer 70er-gimp-bruder auf ihn aufpasst. diese aussage trifft auf beide fraktionen zu.

aber feige säue gibts nun mal offensichtlich überall, egal ob horde oder allianz, egal ob 70 oder 60

ich bin ja da eher der fan von nem fairen duell, auch wenn ich horde spiele..... aber es gibt wahrscheibnlich genauso viele hordler wie allianzler, die sich ganz stark fühlen wenn sie mit lvl 70 nen 60er legen und das was weiß ich wie oft und mit was weiß ich wie vielen leuten (siehe kleine geschlechtsteile)

nen gleichlevligen allianzler ganke ich auch gerne ma zwischendurch, aber auch nur dann wenn es wirklich fair is, ich bin nämlich nich so feige, als dass ich hilfe dabei bräuchte, wenn ich verliere isser halt besser als ich....

edith sagt:
und jeder, der ernsthaft meint, dass das ausschließlich ein problem der hordler oder allianzler sei, sollte sich mal ganz schnell nen RL-Therapeuten suchen, der einem erklärt, dass das alles ein und die selbe sorte menschen is, die das alles spielt


und da wir erst so wenig edits hatten:
ich frage mich immernoch wie der TE im Kampf aufmounten konnte.........


----------



## Gaos (10. August 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> genau sowas...
> 
> danke, das bestätigt mich :
> 
> ...



Danke ! Und jetzt geht HEULEN !


----------



## Okaro (10. August 2008)

Ich muss da Zwiebelkatze voll zustimmen, ich bin zwar nicht auf dem Lvl wie er, ich spiel auch auf einem PvE-Server aber ich mach gerne ab und zu mal BG und danach hat man ja 5Mins PvP an und dann kam immer wieder ein 70er, hat bestimmt gewartet und hat mich immer wieder, bestimmt 10x gekillt, ich konnt froh sein das ich dann wieder als Nicht-PvP angezeigt worden bin, das war echt schlimm. Er hatte sogar noch ein paar andere 70er geholt.

Es ist bestimmt auf beiden Seiten so, dass es sollche "Menschen"...kann man sowas Menschen nennen?
Naja vielleicht..., die sich echt geil fühlen, wenn sie ein Spieler unter ihrem Lvl killen.


MfG Orako


----------



## Druidna (10. August 2008)

Also bin selber zwar nur 13 aber solchen scheiß mach ich nicht wenn du damit andeuten willst das die hordler nichts können stimmt das net sry aber das war früher bei den allies genau so und lass sie doch wow zockt man um spasss zu haben und wenn es ihnen bock macht durch flugschaden zu sterben naja wenigstens rennen sie nicht weg und kommen dann zu fünft wieder um den hordler zu gancken könnte ich auch sagen aber das stimmt nicht es gibt immer idioten überall egal wo du bist find dich damit ab und verallgemeiner das nicht !!!Das sieht nämlich von server zu server anderst aus kapiert??? ist nicht böse gemeint aber sowas kann man nicht verallgemeinern!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
For the Horde
M.F.G
Druidanos
70 Orc Warrior (eredar)


----------



## Argui (10. August 2008)

1. Wayne!?

2. Unzulässige verallgemeinerung

3. BItte /close...


----------



## Lagunara (10. August 2008)

hiiiilfe ich spiele auf einem pvp server und mich greift ein hordler an.... ist das denn erlaubt? looool .... schlimmer auf einem pve server wo min. 10 70ger allys ein anfängerposten platt machen...was für eine leistung...!


----------



## Inghinn (10. August 2008)

...Öhm

Mimimiiiiiii????

Idioten gibbet überall - Hat doch nix mit der Fraktion zu tun *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. August 2008)

mimimi.....und was hat das mit der horde zu tun?


----------



## pixeljedi (10. August 2008)

in china is n sack reis umgekippt und chuck noris ist drüber gestolpert, also:

WAYNE & KANE  esenn kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (10. August 2008)

Wenn euch das Thema nicht interessiert, postet halt nichts, was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## turrican (10. August 2008)

naja, trotzdem laufen bei den allies noch die größten spasties rum. so 8-12 zwölfjährige, kein haar am sack und dick in der pala-angstblase am ownen xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. August 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> naja, trotzdem laufen bei den allies noch die größten spasties rum. so 8-12 zwölfjährige, kein haar am sack und dick in der pala-angstblase am ownen xD



alles gerüchte...dieses dumme "alles kiddies gelaber" könnt ihr euch sparen.....immer das gleiche...

bsp: ich war mit meinem twink random ssc....der raidleiter (geschätzte 25) war entweder bei der bundeswehr oder ein totaler freak....oder beides....ich habs nimmer ausgehalten und das ts geleavt, aber sätze wie "das ist ein befehl"...."töten,zerstören,vernichten"...."gimps werden gnadenlos hingerichtet" konnte ich noch hören....wie gesagt, mir wurde es zu dumm u ich bin ausm ts gegangen...

was ich damit sagen will.....oft...sehr oft...sind diese spasties nicht die, wie ihr sie alle nennt "kiddies"


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (10. August 2008)

Liegt nich an der Fraktion, sondern am Spiel...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (10. August 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Fake, weil du Nachrichten der anderen Fraktion gar nicht lesen kannst, weil du ihre Sprache nicht beherrscht. Wenn ich als Hordler "hallo, du ally" schreibe, kommt bei dir nur "agha hum bako" oder sowas in der Art an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das geht wenn man als hordler 0770 oder so zahlen eingibt kommt bei alli LOL HALLO OMG ANAL raus
sonstwären die orcschurken die in if rumschreien ja hacker
gibt jedenfalls nen weg die sprachbarriere zu überbrücken


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. August 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> das geht wenn man als hordler 0770 oder so zahlen eingibt kommt bei alli LOL HALLO OMG ANAL raus
> sonstwären die orcschurken die in if rumschreien ja hacker
> gibt jedenfalls nen weg die sprachbarriere zu überbrücken



wenn du /em eingibst und nen emote schreibst kannst dich auch mit der horde unterhalten


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> wenn du /em eingibst und nen emote schreibst kannst dich auch mit der horde unterhalten


Nein, das geht nicht. De Hordler würde nur "blablubb macht einige komische Zeichen" oder sowas in der Art lesen. Nur die Standartemotes werden von der anderen Fraktion erkannt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht. De Hordler würde nur "blablubb macht einige komische Zeichen" oder sowas in der Art lesen. Nur die Standartemotes werden von der anderen Fraktion erkannt.



echt?....das ging aber mal oder?....ka, ich spiele schon ne weile nicht mehr


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

1. das interessiert wohl kaum einen wer dich wo mit was angegriffen hat...da kommt bestimmt bald einer her *wähwäh ich wurde im bg dauernt gekillt* 
2. wenn es dich stört dann hör doch auf
3. ich kann das gleiche über allys erzählen die crossroads raiden weil sie nix anderes auf die reihe bringen
4. plz closen


----------



## Xelyna (10. August 2008)

Ich wurde gestern auch von Allys angegriffen! Es waren zwei! Auf der Insel! 

Ich sollte einen Thread aufmachen .. 
Ich seh schon die Überschrift dick und groß vor mir 'Allianz noch bei Verstand?'


----------



## is imba (10. August 2008)

-



edit von Carcha: Gratulation zur Forenpause.


----------



## Gutebesserung (10. August 2008)

Na was sollen wir Hordler denn machen? Im PVE - Raids haben wir die Allianz um längen geschlagen. In den BG´s schaffen sie es nur uns zu besiegen wenn 90% der Leute einschlafen. Also müssen wir uns schon selbst fertig machen damit ihr überhaupt eine Chance habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eb88 (10. August 2008)

o.O?

wegen dem regst du dich hier so auf? ich mein....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie soll man denn dein verhalten nennen... du bist ja von nem mondfeuer weggeflogen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... typisch allianz


----------



## RunningCrow (10. August 2008)

...Also ich habe Ally und Hordenchars...beide Seiten machen Spaß........die einizgen Unterschiede, die ich objektiv feststellen konnte:

Auf Hordenseite bekommst viel schneller Hilfe, wenn du im allgemein-Chat darum bittest (zumindes auf Lordaeron)

aber auch

mehrfach aus Ini-gruppen rausgeworfen worden, als ich erwähnte, dass ich auch Ally-Chars spiele




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (10. August 2008)

Waynes Zuflucht ist doch in Terroka!Schau da mal vorbei ;-) Er betreibt auch Seelsorge

/close pls


----------



## Dive-Master (10. August 2008)

Ich find das hier voll lustig. ^^ Dieser thread hat doch überhaubt kein Sinn. Es gibt überall Kiddis. Es gibt auch auf beiden seiten idioten. Und auf eine Rasse lässt sich das ja überhaubt nicht zurechtlegen. Sei doch froh das es diese Person gab. So hattet ihr doch wenigstens mal was zu lachen. Ich amüsiere mich jedes mal darüber wenn sowas mal wieder in WOW passiert. Und nur weil er dich ein wenig angegratzt hat mit mondfeuer musst du doch nicht gleich weinen ^^. Ansonsten wirst du noch sehr oft hier ein Thread eröffnen, wo dir was nicht passt. Und wenn man auf einem PVP Realm spielt, muss man damit rechnen überall angegriffen zu werden ^^. Ich selbst kam aus Bootybay und ein Ally griff mich vor dem Eingang sofort an, wo ich dann stehen blieb und nur lachen konnte, da die Wachen Ihn natürlich sofort nieder streckten. ^^ Es passiert überall ^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (10. August 2008)

@TE Es gibt auf beiden Seiten Idioten darum finde ich solte der Thread eher heisen: sind manche Leute noch bei Verstand

mfg Fröggi


----------



## Marnir (10. August 2008)

es soll auch alli druiden geben die sowas machen...


----------



## KennyKiller (10. August 2008)

wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mir das auch aufgefallen, dumme kiddy kommentare leave von instanzen etc etc... nur bei der Horde...

P.s. ich spiel ally und horde


----------



## tausendbuffed (10. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Man schämt sich ja richtig für solche Gegner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlimm, schlimm.....so geht's mir im jedem zweitem bg mit euch *schüttel*

btw
beim betrachten deiner sig kommt mir auch 'ne menge fremdschämen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. August 2008)

"is imba" hat sich ne Woche Forenpause verdient.


----------



## Kronas (10. August 2008)

letztens in BB
mein twink lvl 33
er lvl 39
er macht pvp an
lacht mich aus
/huhn etc
ich mach pvp an
mach das gleiche
er greift mich an
wachen nehemen ihn auseinander


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Ach ich versteh diesen Thread einfach nicht
die hordler beklagen sich über die allys die allys über die hordler
Es gibt halt überall schwarze schafe damit muss man(n) sich abfinden
Ich mein wie oft hat man schon erlebt wie in der eigene fraktion blödsinnige sachen gebaut wurden
oft genug ich weiß

Deswegen sollte man auch nicht alles in ein topf werfen und nicht diesen thread in "manche spieler nicht bei verstand" umbenehnen
Es ist halt einfach so das es überall schwarze schafe gibt daran lässt sich nicht rüteln und besonders nicht wenn man ein thread drüber schreibt
und wegen solchen "kleinigkeiten" ist es auch ein wenig ünnötig ein thread darüber zu schreiben


Gruß
Der,der beide fraktion mag aber keine spinner mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delaro 2 (10. August 2008)

vote 4 closed


is doch scheiss egal weisst du wie oft ich mich pber allys aufregen die tag ein tag aus mich auf quel´danas killen die sidn villeicht noch hinrrissiger aber da bruacht die horde weder die allianz was sagen wenn jeder mal ab und zugeben würde naja


vote 4 closed


----------



## EliteOrk (10. August 2008)

Dieser spezielle Fall lässt sich darauf zurückführen, dass die ganzen Blutelfpalakiddies im Zuge der aktuellen Lage des Healdruiden im PvP eben diesen rerollt haben, um im PvP wieder wtfOozupwnz0Rn!!11 .


----------



## Zarintosch (10. August 2008)

jo, diese pauschale verallgemeinerung war nicht so der bringer. und das beispiel auch nicht, wenn er dich denn ne stunde gegankt hätte wärs was anderes, aber nur weil ein hordi dich auf einem pvp-server wegflexen will macht ihn das nicht zum kiddy.

daran dass es auf beiden seiten assis gibt läßt sich wohl kaum rütteln. aber da sich diese gewisse sorte von menschen (vermutlich) eher von den grossen, bösen und starken horderassen angesprochen fühlen dürfte könnte es tatsächlich sein dass sich die häufigkeit solcher leute eher auf die seite der horde verlagert. 

und warum wollen leute hier closen, es scheinen doch genug leute ihre meinung hier kundtun zu wollen, grad weil die verallgemeinerung so provokant ist. lasst uns doch und lest den nächsten thread oder postet was konstruktives statt "isdoch wayne, plz /closed"


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (11. August 2008)

naja, ich hätte auch gerne so nen tier, wo ich mitten im kampf aufmounten kann.....


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "is imba" hat sich ne Woche Forenpause verdient.


Ich wünschte in meinem Anderen Forum würden die Addmins so durchgreifen....
Wenn da wer einen Treat eröffnet in dem nicht außer 20 mal das Wort  F**ken vorkommt bleibt der einfach offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

